# Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS.



## H4cziLLa (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello Everyone!
Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
-dolby audio
-dolby digital plus
-dolby pro logic II
-dolby home theatre v4
-dolby digital live
-dolby atmos / access
-dts sound unbound
-dts ultra
-dts connect
-dts ultrapc II
-dts interactive
-blaster 720 desktop & uwp































Link for download my drivers is over here:








						File folder on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



Greatings for Alan Finotty Team Brazil!!!
Max volume level on spdif is 114db!  :0)
Realtek drivers must be install from device manager!!
Full signed WHQL.


----------



## mralbino (Jul 16, 2020)

Wow what a huge audio mod, does it have 7.1 channel support? I'm using SPDIF


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 16, 2020)

mralbino said:


> Wow what a huge audio mod, does it have 7.1 channel support? I'm using SPDIF


Of course supported  look on screens!
On spdif dolby digital live / dts interactive mode.
*Windows 10 Enterprise 2004 Build 19041.329 *


----------



## mralbino (Jul 16, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Of course supported  look on screens!
> *Windows 10 Enterprise 2004 Build 19041.329 *


Thanks bro, If it works here i'll be very grateful, it's really hard to find one that works with 7.1, I'm going to test and report about it, thank you again

what are the  installation steps? install "11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini" from device manager and the rest as any other software?, how does that fix thing work?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 16, 2020)

mralbino said:


> Thanks bro, If it works here i'll be very grateful, it's really hard to find one that works with 7.1, I'm going to test and report about it, thank you again
> 
> what are the  installation steps? install "11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini" from device manager and the rest as any other software?, how does that fix thing work?


This is config file to use in apodriver fxconfigurator for realtek speakers.
If 7.1 mode wont activate You should install first this drivers: https://mega.nz/file/SO4nQSwA#ZJMp2FqBEUvPmToOldLbXSK9wYcILKmB2N2Zb1RT-o0


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 16, 2020)

@H4cziLLa Is your driver mod compatible with Sound Blaster Omni?
And if so, what enhancers are present?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 16, 2020)

Drivers for sound blaster You should download for omni but fix for dolby digital/dts should work with Your card. I ve just added enhancers installs to this folder: dolby audio,dolby digital,blaster720 and dts audio.

For omni you should look for pax drivers for sound blaster omni.


----------



## pendragon1 (Jul 16, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Realtek drivers must be install from device manager!!


so manually install the driver but what about the setup program in the folder? is that for the interface software?
ps: thanks for the updated drivers!!


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 16, 2020)

First install realtekdriver_2019_03.exe after reboot install driver from device manager. Next use fxconfigurator from apodriver and load 11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini to realtek device. Thats all.

If windows find ipdate for realtek drivers manually install drivers 8967_modded_WHQL_dtsultrapc.zip from device manager.

If You will have error of dolby digital plus remove him and install from DolbyPCEE4Setup_18032018.7z.

I added last apodriver perhaps.


----------



## mralbino (Jul 17, 2020)

bro i can't understand the part that you say to install the driver from 'devices manager'  , where is the drive that i must install and what is the name?


----------



## dododo (Jul 17, 2020)

dts sound unbound

dts ultra 

dolby access 

What is the way out of this conundrum?  THK :*H4cziLLa *


----------



## ddropski (Jul 17, 2020)

has anyone had luck with the gigabyte Aorus z390 master mother board? I would love to have a bunch of sound options ,,,if anyone has or knows please point me in the right direction to the proper drivers ..

I don't know if it in the rules but i would be willing to pp a little money to anyone who can help? i feel a persons time is worth payment.. if its not allowed please disregard i said anything   please PM me thanks


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks 
*H4cziLLa*


----------



## NIYASKR (Jul 18, 2020)

Anyone here know how to install these via device manager?...@
*@dododo , 
@Sonyboi
bros u guys just installed,.... please explain how?
@H4cziLLa *


----------



## tribeklis (Jul 18, 2020)

I need help as well. Can I use the drivers for Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 (not pro) and if I can what are the steps? Thanks


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 18, 2020)

tribeklis said:


> I need help as well. Can I use the drivers for Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 (not pro) and if I can what are the steps? ThanksView attachment 162494


On my pc name of usb device is "Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 pro surround" and version of Drivers is 1.2.60.0 from 2011. You should looking for pas drivers with other version.

I added last apodriver 2.5.7.5 downloads link over here: https://mega.nz/file/raxXySxa#mbPFWGwE9vrcnJjwKzEYJjHrvK7vRDJlr416PbMUfYU


----------



## tribeklis (Jul 18, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> On my pc name of usb device is "Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 pro surround" and version of Drivers is 1.2.60.0 from 2011. You should looking for pas drivers with other version.
> 
> I added last apodriver 2.5.7.5 downloads link over here: https://mega.nz/file/raxXySxa#mbPFWGwE9vrcnJjwKzEYJjHrvK7vRDJlr416PbMUfYU


I updated the drivers from device manger and now the device is " Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 pro surround" and version of Drivers is 1.2.60.0 
what I need to do now. I have a 5.1 soundbar that plays onlu dolby digital and I only want Dolby Digital Live I would be so gratefull if you could help me


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 18, 2020)

Now close creative volume panel (icon in taskbar) and download ddldtsfix.zip from my folder,unzip and run as administrator. You must have dts connect pack installed for sound blaster.after reboot you should have dolby digital and dts interactive available in volume panel.


----------



## Zonder (Jul 18, 2020)

Good evening
*H4cziLLa*. First, you have a virus there. Secondly, I'm wondering how is it possible to install sonic studio 3 in your kit? Can you make a normal installer like Alan Finote?


----------



## pendragon1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Zonder said:


> First, you have a virus there.


yeah i was getting warnings about wacatac.b and pearls.b. windows security woke me up with all the alert dinging.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 19, 2020)

Zonder said:


> View attachment 162535
> 
> 
> Good evening
> *H4cziLLa*. First, you have a virus there. Secondly, I'm wondering how is it possible to install sonic studio 3 in your kit? Can you make a normal installer like Alan Finote?


Which antivirus found a virus there?


----------



## tribeklis (Jul 19, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Now close creative volume panel (icon in taskbar) and download ddldtsfix.zip from my folder,unzip and run as administrator. You must have dts connect pack installed for sound blaster.after reboot you should have dolby digital and dts interactive available in volume panel.View attachment 162534


I cant install creative volume panel i keep getting error


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 19, 2020)

tribeklis said:


> I cant install creative volume panel i keep getting error View attachment 162603


I added drivers for sound blaster working 100 percent https://mega.nz/file/TKpR0CrA#i7_IffesOGPDmg1uZ9yd7u7RZvxSXitkV0AVxbvWfD0
And added dtsconnectpack for sound blaster 








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## tribeklis (Jul 19, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> I added drivers for sound blaster working 100 percent https://mega.nz/file/TKpR0CrA#i7_IffesOGPDmg1uZ9yd7u7RZvxSXitkV0AVxbvWfD0
> And added dtsconnectpack for sound blaster
> 
> 
> ...


It still doesnt work for me I guess my model is much older 



the only version I managed to install is that. Newer ones dosent detect my soundcard. If you don't know how you can fix it thank you very much for your time so far


----------



## Zonder (Jul 19, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Which antivirus found a virus there?


dr web


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 19, 2020)

Zonder said:


> dr web


I scanned all files with eset internet security and reason core security.all was clear but i will check dr web.thnx


----------



## MrKiko136 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello! Great mod. I'm having a bit of troubles to make it work. I've a X570 Aorus Elite motherboard who has Realtek ALC1200. My final goal is to be able to use DD Live and DTS Connect from SPDIF on a 5.1 sound system. I was wondering if maybe it doesn't work with my motherboard or if I'm missing something.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 19, 2020)

MrKiko136 said:


> Hello! Great mod. I'm having a bit of troubles to make it work. I've a X570 Aorus Elite motherboard who has Realtek ALC1200. My final goal is to be able to use DD Live and DTS Connect from SPDIF on a 5.1 sound system. I was wondering if maybe it doesn't work with my motherboard or if I'm missing something.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Install drivers from this link if You have win 10 https://mega.nz/file/SO4nQSwA#ZJMp2FqBEUvPmToOldLbXSK9wYcILKmB2N2Zb1RT-o0


----------



## Zonder (Jul 20, 2020)

*H4cziLLa*
atmos produces this:
atmos headphone doesn't work.
dts X doesn't work.
dolby audio doesn't work.
Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro is not installed.
You were asked through which task manager to set - is it difficult to write? Is it difficult to upload screenshots?
Your mod works partially and it's not serious ..
Once step by step, describe the installation point by point - it will be easier for you ... there will be fewer questions.

"First install realtekdriver_2019_03.exe after reboot install driver from device manager. Next use fxconfigurator from apodriver and load 11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini to realtek device. Thats all."  - does it work partially or maybe we are not doing everything correctly?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 20, 2020)

Sorry. I havent time to advice 4 amateurs....
Dts x and dolby atmos are paid apps from microsoft store.Your dolby atmos gaming has'nt been installed as sideload app. all enhancers are working as You can see but You should learn to work fxconfigurator.Have a nice day...


----------



## dhall3d (Jul 20, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Install drivers from this link if You have win 10 https://mega.nz/file/SO4nQSwA#ZJMp2FqBEUvPmToOldLbXSK9wYcILKmB2N2Zb1RT-o0
> 
> Hello @MrKiko136,
> I have an Aorus X399 with ALC1200. After days wasted messing around with all the various driver packs on this forum of which none worked for me in the end I had to follow the below instructions given to me by @onsekiz which included rolling back the driver to the @Alan Finote AAF Legacy driver (Not DCH) and it all worked for me. (I think it is Gigabyte issue to why we cannot run DCH on X series Aorus mobo for whatever reason)? You will only have Dolby Atmos, SBlaster Connect 720 and DTS/Dolby Digital via SPDIF in Windows Legacy Sound Panel but that suited me in the end anyway. Maybe you can try the below procedure in-line with the @H4cziLLa new driver pack and if that works please let me know.
> ...





onsekiz said:


> `- download latest version. (only standard version works on my system for now)
> - turn off your internet connection totally, both ethernet and wifi. (this is mandatory)
> - uninstall all previous AAF mod driver or other (original realtek drivers) and don't restart yet.
> - delete left over drivers with DriverStoreExplorer (the entities which have the provider Alan Finotty at all segments and Realtek ones under the sound).
> ...


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 20, 2020)

Zonder said:


> dr web


I scanned today with dr.web cure it and reason core security premium license and all files are clear Fella.


----------



## NIYASKR (Jul 20, 2020)

@H4cziLLa are you using the alan fionty's driver? the driver tuning utility is on the desktop.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 20, 2020)

Actuallny not. I using modded by me realtek hda 8967.1 asus rog prime drivers and i've finished install sonic studio III & sonic radar and it works!!  Here are screens and download link:
















						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




Next target i starting to work is realtek audio console....


----------



## MrKiko136 (Jul 20, 2020)

dhall3d said:


> Install drivers from this link if You have win 10 https://mega.nz/file/SO4nQSwA#ZJMp2FqBEUvPmToOldLbXSK9wYcILKmB2N2Zb1RT-o0
> 
> Hello @MrKiko136,
> I have an Aorus X399 with ALC1200. After days wasted messing around with all the various driver packs on this forum of which none worked for me in the end I had to follow the below instructions given to me by @onsekiz which included rolling back the driver to the @Alan Finote AAF Legacy driver (Not DCH) and it all worked for me. (I think it is Gigabyte issue to why we cannot run DCH on X series Aorus mobo for whatever reason)? You will only have Dolby Atmos, SBlaster Connect 720 and DTS/Dolby Digital via SPDIF in Windows Legacy Sound Panel but that suited me in the end anyway. Maybe you can try the below procedure in-line with the @H4cziLLa new driver pack and if that works please let me know.
> ...


Thank you so much! I'll try asap!

EDIT: It works!! Thank you!!! I was trying since days, it works perfectly with my ALC1200 X570 Aorus Elite


----------



## Zonder (Jul 20, 2020)

*H4cziLLa*
My motherboard is an Asus Rampage 3 Extreme (x58). In Alan Finoti's mod (AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8959.1) Sonic works. It is not installed in your mod.
You have good beginnings - no one argues, but there are many unfinished ones ... Therefore, we ask you to describe the installation in more detail. Because everyone has different configurations of computers.
Maybe somehow you can roll your mod on Alan's mod?


----------



## dododo (Jul 20, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Sorry. I havent time to advice 4 amateurs....
> Dts x and dolby atmos are paid apps from microsoft store.Your dolby atmos gaming has'nt been installed as sideload app. all enhancers are working as You can see but You should learn to work fxconfigurator.Have a nice day...


dolby access  is not cracke？

dts sound unbound is not cracke ？
dts ultra is not cracke ？


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 20, 2020)

Zonder said:


> *H4cziLLa*
> My motherboard is an Asus Rampage 3 Extreme (x58). In Alan Finoti's mod (AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8959.1) Sonic works. It is not installed in your mod.
> You have good beginnings - no one argues, but there are many unfinished ones ... Therefore, we ask you to describe the installation in more detail. Because everyone has different configurations of computers.
> Maybe somehow you can roll your mod on Alan's mod?View attachment 162711


I used at first Alan's mod to unlock 7.1 mode for realtek.filename is realtekdriver_2019_03.exe
Next installed enhancers like dolby digital plus dolby audio etc. Next installed from device manager drivers asus prime tuf 8967.1 moddded with dtsu2 (dts ultrapc II) next sonic studio and sbx720.
Link to folder:








						File folder on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




Sonic Suite III works only in desktop mode not UWP on this drivers. But works fine  Blaster x720 works in dekstop and UWP app.


----------



## MagmaZN (Jul 20, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Sorry. I havent time to advice 4 amateurs....
> Dts x and dolby atmos are paid apps from microsoft store.Your dolby atmos gaming has'nt been installed as sideload app. all enhancers are working as You can see but You should learn to work fxconfigurator.Have a nice day...



Of course i'am amateur. Sorry but your thread is messed up. Obviously there are no help.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 20, 2020)

MagmaZN said:


> Of course i'am amateur. Sorry but your thread is messed up. Obviously there are no help.


All necessary files You have in my folder.


----------



## Zonder (Jul 20, 2020)

*H4cziLLa*
Returned to mod Alan Finotti. There Sonic works right away (very good sound). You need to check for a virus not dr web cureit, but just dr web (installed).
I took dolby audio and home theater v4 from your mod. Put on top of Alan's mod - everything works!
In any case, thanks for the trouble. I wish you continued success!


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 20, 2020)

Zonder said:


> *H4cziLLa*
> Returned to mod Alan Finotti. There Sonic works right away (very good sound). You need to check for a virus not dr web cureit, but just dr web (installed).
> I took dolby audio and home theater v4 from your mod. Put on top of Alan's mod - everything works!
> In any case, thanks for the trouble. I wish you continued success!


I scanned dr web,eset internet security and reason core security.all files are clear!  And all sounds impressive! I got 114 db on sound blaster xfi 5.1 pro surround on spdif out with dolbydigitallive/dtsinteractive mode! 








H4cziLLa said:


> I scanned dr web,eset internet security and reason core security.all files are clear!  And all sounds impressive! I got 114 db on sound blaster xfi 5.1 pro surround on spdif out with dolbydigitallive/dtsinteractive mode!


Tommorow i starting work with shitly realtek audio console. Last task to complete.

Sonic suite III working after install uad drivers by asus.download extract and run as administrator install_rog_ss3.cmd and install sonic studio III after reboot.
Link to drivers:








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## Zonder (Jul 21, 2020)

*H4cziLLa*
I wanted to put your mod again and here it is:
What's the matter????  Do you have a file - a separate installation of dolby digital plus home theater without any problems?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 21, 2020)

Here is installer:








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




To install drivers one more time delete folder in c:/program files (x86)/ realtek/install files and then start to install drivers.


----------



## Zonder (Jul 22, 2020)

H4cziLLa I followed your advice and everything was settled. Except for Sonic: "Sonic suite III works after installing uad drivers using asus. download" - Which uad drivers I have no idea...... I clicked: runs as administrator install_rog_ss3. cmd and installs sonic studio III after reboot. That's what happened - the computer rebooted and nothing happened...That's why I need your help. I would be very grateful.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 22, 2020)

Zonder said:


> H4cziLLa I followed your advice and everything was settled. Except for Sonic: "Sonic suite III works after installing uad drivers using asus. download" - Which uad drivers I have no idea...... I clicked: runs as administrator install_rog_ss3. cmd and installs sonic studio III after reboot. That's what happened - the computer rebooted and nothing happened...That's why I need your help. I would be very grateful.


I think I know how solve Your problem. In my folder find sonicsuite installers and extract.there are 3 installs sonicstudio, radar and asus fine tunning tool. At first You must install fine tunning tool as admin and second sonicstudio. I checked it works.

I added full device supported mode realtek controller DTSXUltra Pc II and new spatial mode Dts:X Ultra


----------



## dhall3d (Jul 22, 2020)

MrKiko136 said:


> Thank you so much! I'll try asap!
> 
> EDIT: It works!! Thank you!!! I was trying since days, it works perfectly with my ALC1200 X570 Aorus Elite


Awesome to hear!! So in the end did you roll back to the Alan Finote legacy driver or use the H4cziLLa  mod?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 22, 2020)

dhall3d said:


> Awesome to hear!! So in the end did you roll back to the Alan Finote legacy driver or use the H4cziLLa  mod?


Last driver i installed my modded 8967.1 with dtsu2 from device manager. At last load config file in fxconfigurator of apodriver and reboot.


----------



## Zonder (Jul 22, 2020)

*H4cziLLa*
тебе который раз говорить что вирус у тебя ???? Компьютер как то странно начинает себя вести
Не cureit, а установленный dr.web


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi. I scanned all files with dr.web cureit, reason core security premium version and eset internet security 13 and loaris trojan remover. All files was clear,but if You are care about infection You mus'nt install this enhancers. Only one risk file is installer of blasterx720 filename creativesbx720.exe because there is activator for this product sbckey.exe.


----------



## Zonder (Jul 22, 2020)

*H4cziLLa*
Hey. You must understand - stationary dr.web is more heavy. Cureit is a lightweight, simplified version.
I put your mod. Next: "In my folder find sonicsuite installers and extract.there are 3 installs sonicstudio, radar and asus fine tunning tool. At first You must install fine tunning tool as admin and second sonicstudio. I checked it works." -
should I only do this for Sonic?
Or the first is: "run as administrator install_rog_ss3.cmd and install sonic studio III after reboot." And then what is written above?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 22, 2020)

Try install without uad drivers.if not running then try install uad ss3.


----------



## Zonder (Jul 22, 2020)

*_H4cziLLa_*
I installed 8967_modded_WHQL_dtsultrapc, rebooted. Put fx configurator from
APO_Driver_2.7.5. In it: after the second step, restart again. And nothing. The driver is there but it is empty. The control panel is standard only. This is me about your update from dts x. What's wrong with honey agarics!?)))))) These are the steps that you wrote above ..


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 22, 2020)

Zonder said:


> *_H4cziLLa_*
> I installed 8967_modded_WHQL_dtsultrapc, rebooted. Put fx configurator from
> APO_Driver_2.7.5. In it: after the second step, restart again. And nothing. The driver is there but it is empty. The control panel is standard only. This is me about your update from dts x. What's wrong with honey agarics!?)))))) These are the steps that you wrote above ..
> 
> ...


On my pc apodriver 2.7.5 dosrnt work corrrct.i using apo driver 2.7.4.7 try this with my cfg i think it will be ok!


----------



## Zonder (Jul 22, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Try install without uad drivers.if not running then try install uad ss3.


In general, and so and so - in the screenshots. At the same time, Nahimic works. Yesterday I installed the latest driver from Alan Finoti -Sonic works. And you don't. What's the matter then !?)))))


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 22, 2020)

After install alans driver You must install modded 8967.1 drivers from device manager Fella. Sonic studio dosent work on alan finotty drivers.only nahimic. Here You have link to download modded 8967.1 drivers with dtsultrapc from my folder.install from device manager! Than install sonic suite.it MUST working!!








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## Zonder (Jul 22, 2020)

*H4cziLLa*
A fucking case - I've been fucking with your drivers for two days. Can you write normally no? I took your (alan's) driver RealtekDriver_2019_03 - installed it. rebooted. Then I went into the device manager of the computer (screenshot) and installed Alan's mod on top of the disk, ini - how else can you understand you fucking in your mouth. Put it and rebooted -
dolby theater and dolby digital plus doesn't work. - dts x fucking did not appear .... to fuck you in the ass that again I am doing something wrong?
"After installing the alans driver, you must install the modified 8967.1 drivers from the Fella device manager" - what the fuck fella ???? Who the fuck is that ???
Don't be angry, but explain normally, otherwise you are fucking fucking already ...


----------



## dododo (Jul 22, 2020)

dts ultra Don't understand


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 22, 2020)

Zonder said:


> *H4cziLLa*
> Hey. You must understand - stationary dr.web is more heavy. Cureit is a lightweight, simplified version.
> I put your mod. Next: "In my folder find sonicsuite installers and extract.there are 3 installs sonicstudio, radar and asus fine tunning tool. At first You must install fine tunning tool as admin and second sonicstudio. I checked it works." -
> should I only do this for Sonic?
> Or the first is: "run as administrator install_rog_ss3.cmd and install sonic studio III after reboot." And then what is written above?


Reason core security premium works on the same update definition is like dr web stationary.i scan all files 3 times a week.all is clear.


----------



## ddropski (Jul 22, 2020)

I Asked this twice but no one answered I even offered money .. am I on ignore LOL has anyone had any luck on any of the aorus z370 boards or simular that uses the same sound card? Thanks


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 22, 2020)

ddropski said:


> I Asked this twice but no one answered I even offered money .. am I on ignore LOL has anyone had any luck on any of the aorus z370 boards or simular that uses the same sound card? Thanks


I will try to help You.what is the problem with Your sound card?  Need a quality drivers?
Install this drivers and write me Your opinion:








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## Zonder (Jul 22, 2020)

[QUOTE = "H4cziLLa, должность: 4314680, член: 194920"]
Я постараюсь вам помочь. В чем проблема с вашей звуковой картой? Нужны качественные водители?
[/ QUOTE]
Этот ответ не адресован мне явно .. но все же ..
Привет еще раз. Вы, наверное, нас не слышите .... У всех нас есть вопрос - КАК ПРАВИЛЬНО УСТАНОВИТЬ ВСЕ? Без непонятного шаманства ... Алан сделал все в одном установщике с выбором настроек усилителей и других вещей. Мы хотим помочь вам - чтобы вы сделали качественный мод - дак услышите нас ...


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 22, 2020)

Zonder said:


> [QUOTE = "H4cziLLa, должность: 4314680, член: 194920"]
> Я постараюсь вам помочь. В чем проблема с вашей звуковой картой? Нужны качественные водители?
> [/ QUOTE]
> Этот ответ не адресован мне явно .. но все же ..
> Привет еще раз. Вы, наверное, нас не слышите .... У всех нас есть вопрос - КАК ПРАВИЛЬНО УСТАНОВИТЬ ВСЕ? Без непонятного шаманства ... Алан сделал все в одном установщике с выбором настроек усилителей и других вещей. Мы хотим помочь вам - чтобы вы сделали качественный мод - дак услышите нас ...


English please.i'm from Poland


----------



## Zonder (Jul 22, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> English please.i'm from Poland


This answer is not explicitly addressed to me .. but still ..
Hello again. You probably can't hear us .... We all have a question - HOW TO CORRECTLY INSTALL EVERYTHING? Without incomprehensible shamanism ... Alan did everything in one installer with a choice of settings for amplifiers and other things. We want to help you - so that you make a quality mod - duck hear us ...
Hello from Russia!


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 22, 2020)

Hmm ... If installing all my components is as easy as installing winrar then this forum and my favorite quotation "i promise it will sounds impressive"  will not EXIST. Ok now serious. At first You should be installed this Drivers HD Audio pack by my good Friend "the Human-God of Audio Tools" Alan Finote from Team Brazil. Here is link:
https://mega.nz/file/SO4nQSwA#ZJMp2FqBEUvPmToOldLbXSK9wYcILKmB2N2Zb1RT-o0 after install reboot and 2nd step is install apo driver (I use v 2.7.4.7!) Here is link: https://mega.nz/file/GGhRzDZI#VuA929u9T8m6u1pkGgxjKBgBzZmAIHhX_2j3r0KXi6g
You will need as next download this Drivers:








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



This last driver install only from device manager. After make this steps writr to me.


----------



## Zonder (Jul 22, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hmm ... If installing all my components is as easy as installing winrar then this forum and my favorite quotation "i promise it will sounds impressive"  will not EXIST. Ok now serious. At first You should be installed this Drivers HD Audio pack by my good Friend "the Human-God of Audio Tools" Alan Finote from Team Brazil. Here is link:
> https://mega.nz/file/SO4nQSwA#ZJMp2FqBEUvPmToOldLbXSK9wYcILKmB2N2Zb1RT-o0 after install reboot and 2nd step is install apo driver (I use v 2.7.4.7!) Here is link: https://mega.nz/file/GGhRzDZI#VuA929u9T8m6u1pkGgxjKBgBzZmAIHhX_2j3r0KXi6g
> You will need as next download this Drivers:
> 
> ...


Look - I've done all this before. I installed step 1, then step 2 - from the win10 device manager .... and then I saw that dolby theater and dolby audio were demolished / not working (I installed it manually). Step 3 - I did not begin to activate your settings via fx configurator because problems with dolby went. Is this clear?
P.S.
I have already downloaded your entire folder ..

!!!!!!P.P.S.Not. I'm really confusing - I did not install anything manually, but installed step 2 through the manager and saw dolby errors ...

Today I REINSTALL THE DRIVER ALL DAY


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 22, 2020)

Zonder said:


> Look - I've done all this before. I installed step 1, then step 2 - from the win10 device manager .... and then I saw that dolby theater and dolby audio were demolished / not working (I installed it manually). Step 3 - I did not begin to activate your settings via fx configurator because problems with dolby went. Is this clear?
> P.S.
> I have already downloaded your entire folder ..
> 
> ...


Install (run as administrator) dolby audio from this file: https://mega.nz/file/fSggWQpK#vi1osMp2JcbfLk5pBrcnoyhg8tIFALMCa49Ge2njuYA
And dolby digital plus from this (choose 1- ddl home theatre4): https://mega.nz/file/Pe5yzSjR#D0RoPg6dKPaHMfKYz-VG1N4O6xIXgZAL03AcWihFLiA
have You got realtek icon ROG by asus or normal or no icon? Have You got rtl audio devixe tweak?


----------



## Zonder (Jul 22, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Install (run as administrator) dolby audio from this file: https://mega.nz/file/fSggWQpK#vi1osMp2JcbfLk5pBrcnoyhg8tIFALMCa49Ge2njuYA
> And dolby digital plus from this (choose 1- ddl home theatre4): https://mega.nz/file/Pe5yzSjR#D0RoPg6dKPaHMfKYz-VG1N4O6xIXgZAL03AcWihFLiA
> have You got realtek icon ROG by asus or normal or no icon? Have You got rtl audio devixe tweak?


I'll take a break - I demolished everything - I returned to Alan's mod. The latest version (standard) also gave a Sonic error (strange - although I already restored the system from a restore point because of you.). Put AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8959.1 - everything works. Sonic rules!
On the panel - showed the most standard - the screenshot above ...
If it helps -
managed to install Sonic on your mod from the win store - taim out error - restarting the A-Volute service did not help - when Sonic is running it has a different name when Nahimic


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 22, 2020)

Zonder said:


> I'll take a break - I demolished everything - I returned to Alan's mod. The latest version (standard) also gave a Sonic error (strange - although I already restored the system from a restore point because of you.). Put AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8959.1 - everything works. Sonic rules!
> On the panel - showed the most standard - the screenshot above ...
> If it helps -
> managed to install Sonic on your mod from the win store - taim out error - restarting the A-Volute service did not help - when Sonic is running it has a different name when Nahimic


Delete a-volute folders and registry entries. And install from microsoft store


----------



## Zonder (Jul 23, 2020)

*H4cziLLa*
AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8959.1 - There the choice is just what to put - Nahimic or Sonic (!!!!!!)
What is there that is that Sonic gets up immediately many times already? Think ... - I'm far from that. I installed the "Dolby Audio" mod on this - it became even better) I'll take a pause for now. Glad to your efforts and improvements - be responsive


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 23, 2020)

dts sound unbound  need to pay?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 24, 2020)

harris123424 said:


> dts sound unbound  need to pay?


Yes


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 26, 2020)

dododo said:


> dts sound unbound
> 
> dts ultra
> 
> ...


5x sony mft450 120w 8 ohm + 2 x fenton 180 watt 8ohm on spdif with onkyo htr-990 amplituner full dolby prologic ii & dts interactive+ dtsxultra support.


----------



## tekknen (Jul 28, 2020)

I have z390 MSI GodLike MB with Realtek ALC11220 nahimic
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1462CB10&REV_1001
will this work with my gadget or i should pass off


----------



## Polished_Stripes (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey @H4cziLLa are you planning to make a mega installer so we get a setup like you have? Cool audio driver collection btw really convinient.


----------



## tekknen (Jul 29, 2020)

i tried the driver thanks a lot but i hope this was going to alow me to comfigure S/PDIF to output 5.1 as it was limited to 2.0
i have done those steps:
1- uninstall my original driver
2- clean reg using CCleaner
3- install alan driver using setup file, then using Device to update drive using realtek-advanced-hd-audio-dtsu2 folder
4- install APO_Driver_2.7.5
5- running FXConfigurator via luancher (admin rights) which you can find at same location where you have installed APO Driver
6- loading external config "11-05rtlk3xdolby"
7- apply it
 those steps i followed now i have a lot of stuff added but still can't change S/PDIF to 5.1, i have now idea whether this modded will solve this or i did something wrong. however, thank you for the modded driver and hope someone can guide me through how to re-Enable S/PDIF out configuration so i can output 5.1 via optical


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 29, 2020)

tekknen said:


> i tried the driver thanks a lot but i hope this was going to alow me to comfigure S/PDIF to output 5.1 as it was limited to 2.0
> i have done those steps:
> 1- uninstall my original driver
> 2- clean reg using CCleaner
> ...


There is in the same folder other patch for add mode. Filename is: ddldtsfix zip








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




New version of old drivers with all enhancers and uwp apps:
-realtek hd audio manager blue rog with 5.1 virtual speaker & 7.1 dolby pro logic II mode,
-dolby audio,
-dolby digital home theatre 4,
-dolby atmos for gaming,
-dts neo & surround Sensation speaker -realtek
-dts X Ultra with added spatial mode support!!!
-blaster x720 (sound blaster connect uwp & desktop connect 2)
- sonic studio III desktop app. 
-download links coming soon...
-Here are the screens...


----------



## superdimitri (Jul 30, 2020)

thanks for this great mod. Such a selection of apps.
When I try to install using instructions, I never get a working setup.

This is my current error:




I have tried manually installing different apps. I have tried different selections in apo installer. I have imported config into fx configurator. Nothing helps.

The instructions of installation didn't work for me. I have tried a few hours to get a working config.

I am using ALC1200 on Gigabyte Aorus x570 Elite.

My aim is to only use the best audio enhancement app, and also to try DTS:X and Atmos headphone.

Is it possible to give step by step instructions? I am overwhelmed by all the options.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 30, 2020)

superdimitri said:


> thanks for this great mod. Such a selection of apps.
> When I try to install using instructions, I never get a working setup.
> 
> This is my current error:
> ...


Install dolby digital home theatre4 from this file:








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## superdimitri (Jul 30, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Install dolby digital home theatre4 from this file:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. Now I have it working I think. Before there was a home theater app in the start menu, now there's only Dolby profile, but it works and home theater is running in the system tray.
Dolby Atmos for games is also working.
Using the latest apo_driver v2.76 I was able to unlock windows store apps to download like DTS:X, so trying out the trial now.

For anyone who is struggling to get things working, I will share what I think I was doing wrong:

When you install FX Configurator you must select your end point at the top before applying the imported profile, in my case my default endpoint was the Nvidia sound device and not my Realtek output. Once I changed this along with installing the correct Dolby Theater everything started to work. After you import a profile you must restart the audio service. If you instead use a preset profile, it resets for you.

Thanks @H4cziLLa for your help, and for this collection. FX Configurator is the complicated bit, but with some time spent learning it, you can choose different combinations of apps.

EDIT* also there may be some people thinking they can get DTS:X/Atmos for free. *I don't think this is the case*, you still have to pay for them (or do the free trial) from the windows store. If they are not in the store for you, use the latest apo_driver to enable them: http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html once you have done that, you can download them as needed.

EDIT* spoke a bit too soon, dolby stuff still isn't working. I'm not sure its possible to enable both dts and dolby stuff at the same time.

EDIT* managed to get Dolby working by changing FX Configurator to the preset for 3rd effects only>Dolby home theater v4 (Analog). But now of course other settings do not work. Going to try and work out how I can get all enabled at the same time.. As far as I can tell its not possible to use Dolby Atmos for gaming at the same time as Dolby Theater. The Dolby Atmos for gaming personalized section is also broken with this error:


----------



## Wakko000 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi H4cziLLa 

I installed DTS: X Ultra via Microsoft store, but it doesn't work. Here's an example.





The other modules worked perfectly.

Could you give any suggestions, please?

Thank you


----------



## superdimitri (Aug 3, 2020)

Wakko000 said:


> Hi H4cziLLa
> 
> I installed DTS: X Ultra via Microsoft store, but it doesn't work. Here's an example.
> 
> ...


You have to use the advice I gave above. Use the FX configurator to specify DTS services.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 3, 2020)

Wakko000 said:


> Hi H4cziLLa
> 
> I installed DTS: X Ultra via Microsoft store, but it doesn't work. Here's an example.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. I'm working at this...
Here is installer of dtsultra version 1.0.5.0 working https://mega.nz/file/eThFmarT#qZuXNq96cnATNJHBv6pdLZBj17tZMi0Ys8qApuboDik


----------



## Wakko000 (Aug 3, 2020)

superdimitri said:


> You have to use the advice I gave above. Use the FX configurator to specify DTS services.



I have the following effects working perfectly:

Audio by Harman, Nahimic,Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby Home Theater v4, Dolby Atmos for Games, Dolby Audio, DTS Custom, DTS Audio, Creative Sound Blaser Connect, SRS Premium Sound
Dolby Access (purchased from the Microsoft Store), DTS Unbound (evaluation period)


Effects that are not working

DTS:X Ultra, Dolby Atmos

How could I add these effects that currently don't work in my current FX Configurator configuration?


----------



## Fihn (Aug 3, 2020)

Can anyone write some step-by-step clear instructions. I've been all through this thread and the install steps are all over the place.

So I get part 1- install realtek_1903.exe

Do we reboot after this or go straight to installing drivers from control panel? What drivers are we installing from control panel? I downloaded the entire 2gig zip from mega and it contains a bunch of files.

So after that's done we move on the fxconfigurator from APO and which one to use? Do we check any of the options or just install configurator only? If we can pick options are there any to stay away from for the ALC1220 chip on an x570 main board?

So then last step is use configurator to load the config file and apply that to my optical output?

Sorry but this thread is really all over the place as far as how to install properly.


----------



## lightzout (Aug 3, 2020)

Yeah the "free" DTS headphone app is BS. It says free when it is a free trial.  Over-priced and generally bad business to hook people in after they installed it thinking it was actually free.  Does anyone use DTS for gaming?

The Creative 360 suite is working but 720 is better. Not sure if it runs on my old rig.


----------



## BastyTH (Aug 4, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> There is in the same folder other patch for add mode. Filename is: ddldtsfix zip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi @H4cziLLa 

which driver i should download for this, there 6 or more i believe.
is dolby atmos for headphone spatial work with DAX2 ?

i'm pretty lost here, install 8746.1 H4CziLLa mod realtek but not get those dolby spatial for headphone, trying extract Alan F but they all attribute as system files. how do i suppose to use it ?


----------



## Fihn (Aug 4, 2020)

Following the steps outlined in Dhall3d's post, I have 5.1 working on my X570 Asus Crosshair build with the ALC1220 chip. I am using ONLY Alan's STANDARD install. I tried before the DCH-UAD set and it was a no go for 5.1. I don't have all the bells and whistles included with H4cZilla's package (hope to one day, keep up the hard work man) but I have verified from sound samples from these Dolby Samples I get ATMOS, DTS:X and few others.


----------



## VDelazeri (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi,
Does anyone know if have a driver that works on the Dell G3 3590-A30P (Dell G3 2019)?
I managed to install it through the APO Driver, but it works with noise and my Samsung Ru7100 TV compatible with Dolby Digital Plus is switching between PCM and Dolby. This makes the screen blink.

Olá,
Alguém sabe se possui um driver que funcione no Dell G3 3590-A30P (Dell G3 2019)?
Consegui instalar através do APO driver, mas funciona com ruídos e minha TV Samsung Ru7100 que é compatível com Dolby Digital Plus fica alternando a imagem.


----------



## Jorgeapp (Aug 5, 2020)

can you make a video tutorial for dolby enchancers please?


----------



## ng2693 (Aug 9, 2020)

What's working on me currently is using Realtek_Driver_2019_03
Audio driver update with realtek-advance-hd-audio-dtsu2
BY NOW, YOU MUST go to sound setting enhancement ENABLE all the effect you needed
Now everything is working fine, can change any effect, environment and loudness, good for gaming
BUT THERES A SMALL PROBLEM, after one or couple of days, window will disable the effect eventho the option is still there, it just don hav any effect, den now you need to go update the audio driver with the dtsu2 file again, it will work again, no restart needed, hopefully you this help our somebody


----------



## BastyTH (Aug 10, 2020)

are there any config that can re enable dolby access oem ? realtek driver seem not working properly with ALC1200 3 audio jack. front panel detection not working and there no headphone in rear speaker settings.

AAF driver is good but it made many problem with me, discord sound module not working properly, apo audio stream went missing leaving only realtek working.
so i just want to re enable dolby access oem after rollback driver to ms's driver. but i dont know which config since it installed both dolby atmos and access.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello All.
For every people who wants to make realtek audio 5.1 or 7.1 surround mode i upload screens how to do it. Method was checked on 4 diffrent laptops and it works. You need download realyek audio tweak device from this link https://mega.nz/file/TTZgHI4K#i6wyT4i7bFm4XpNuOjMj5FdADz11IluddHEfNufqI6w
Extract and run as admin,next write this values in tab customized. Click save and reboot pc. After reboot spatial surround modes will be active.









H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 15, 2020)

Ater long long fight i ve got a VICTORY!
Ddl/dts mode for sound blaster working on windows 20h1!!!!






BillTaozi said:


> 您好，非常感谢您的努力工作和精彩分享，我从您的制作中享受到了好的音效，再次感谢您！
> 我只安装了RealtekDriver_2019_03.exe这个文件，已经可以实现一下内容，如何对这个驱动进行升级到最新版本？
> 另外dolby全景声在微软应用商店不可以升级，升级了会导致驱动错误；
> 希望尽快看到你的回复和更新，谢谢哦！！View attachment 165617View attachment 165618View attachment 165619View attachment 165620


As i see You correct installed this Drivers. Whats the problem with sound on Your pc?



H4cziLLa said:


> Ater long long fight i ve got a VICTORY!
> Ddl/dts mode for sound blaster working on windows 20h1!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Please write in english Fella.







Please do not ask me how to do it on Your hardware. I cannot advice when i didnt know what hardware has You got. Dts X Ultra is working and quality of sound is hmm...  AWESOME!!   ))









						The Ultimate Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod for Windows 10
					

Anyone knows any installation method of Dolby Access for Windows 10 2004? The old version of APO Driver seems doesn’t work anymore




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi @H4cziLLa, does your Drivers supports ALC887?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 15, 2020)

I think yes.


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 15, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ BillTaozi，帖子：4328618，成员：200913”]
您好，非常感谢您的努力工作和精彩分享，我从您的制作中享受到了好的音效，再次感谢您！
我只安装了RealtekDriver_2019_03.exe这个文件，已经可以实现一下内容，如何对这个驱动进行升级到最新版本？
另外dolby全景声在微软应用商店不可以升级，升级了会导致驱动错误；
希望尽快看到你的回复和更新，谢谢哦！！View attachment 165617View attachment 165618View attachment 165619View attachment 165620
[/引用]


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 15, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> [QUOTE =“ BillTaozi，帖子：4328618，成员：200913”]
> 您好，非常感谢您的努力工作和精彩分享，我从您的制作中享受到了好的音效，再次感谢您！
> 我只安装了RealtekDriver_2019_03.exe这个文件，已经可以实现一下内容，如何对这个驱动进行升级到最新版本？
> 另外dolby全景声在微软应用商店不可以升级，升级了会导致驱动错误；
> ...


Hello Fella.
At first after install realtek hd advanced drivers You should next install newest hda driver from device manager.at result You will have mixed driver.my suggest 8967.1 by asus rog. At next drs ultra.drivers for this device You can find here:








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



Go to device manager than add older device and manually go to inf file in folder. Dts ultra suppoet is only software enhancer ( not physical device) needed for enable dtsxl x ultra mode in spatials of realtek audio. At last You should install uad driver for dts ultra, dts apo4 codec.installer You have here:








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




Try and make Your own opinion 

Here are screens with the same patched drivers and dts x ultra supported but on 2 other version of realtek drivers: 7071 modded by wincreators https://mega.nz/file/2foihYhB#NI0Hkw0nUnKerP9dbh4cPkEw-8n4MuOauNYIaq3U_YU and  lastest uad dch mod by Alan Finotty v8996.1 https://github.com/AlanFinotty1995/AAF_DCH_RealtekModded/releases
Dts x ultra i was enabled on windows 10 Enterprise 20h1 compilation 19041.450


----------



## Ubaldo Coldagelli (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi @H4cziLLa and congratulations for your wonderful drivers! Your job for enabling Dolby DTS is really remarcable!
Unfortunately, also setting with Realtek HDA driver test utility correctly 7.1 configuration with AAF DHC-UAD version (with 1043 & 8546), after rebooting my notebook (Acer Aspire A515-41G) I can't figure out to listen all 7.1 speakers.
Which sequence of ticks I have to do on Driver Policy tab to correctly enable 7.1 speaker configuration also with 7.1 sounds working? If you can answer soon, here or with PM, I'll be grateful!
Thanks!!!


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 16, 2020)

Ubaldo Coldagelli said:


> Hi @H4cziLLa and congratulations for your wonderful drivers! Your job for enabling Dolby DTS is really remarcable!
> Unfortunately, also setting with Realtek HDA driver test utility correctly 7.1 configuration with AAF DHC-UAD version (with 1043 & 8546), after rebooting my notebook I can't figure out to listen all 7.1 speakers.
> Which sequence of ticks I have to do on Driver Policy tab to correctly enable 7.1 speaker configuration also with 7.1 sounds working? If you can answer soon, here or with PM, I'll be grateful!
> Thanks!!!


I think there are 2 possible reason that but before this tell me which drivers for realtek You have installed now?
My opinion You probably entered values 1053 8546 in NOT Customize tab in realtek audio device tweak. Could You send here screenshot of your desktop after You run device tweak? I want see numbers You have loaded as defaults right now?



H4cziLLa said:


> I think there are 2 possible reason that but before this tell me which drivers for realtek You have installed now?
> My opinion You probably entered values 1043 8546 in NOT Customize tab in realtek audio device tweak. Could You send here screenshot of your desktop after You run device tweak? I want see numbers You have loaded as defaults right now?


I checked this numbers on 4 diffrent laptops hp, asus, msi and samssamsung.every time it was running.


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 16, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Fella.
> At first after install realtek hd advanced drivers You should next install newest hda driver from device manager.at result You will have mixed driver.my suggest 8967.1 by asus rog. At next drs ultra.drivers for this device You can find here:



I am a little confused and can't understand what you mean. Can you give me a specific installation process? Total family reference, otherwise a big push file do not know what to use at all, and how to install


I don't quite understand what you said about installing the new HDA. The files I have are these. How to install the update


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 16, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> I am a little confused and can't understand what you mean. Can you give me a specific installation process? Total family reference, otherwise a big push file do not know what to use at all, and how to install
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand what you said about installing the new HDA. The files I have are these. How to install the update
> View attachment 165710View attachment 165711


From device manager my Friend. I suggest this for example: https://mega.nz/file/PDo2gYxZ#NtfTTREB9xVdyts9EBGeIRz-HTvb2FE-kTtd5hOCWY8


----------



## Ubaldo Coldagelli (Aug 16, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> I think there are 2 possible reason that but before this tell me which drivers for realtek You have installed now?
> My opinion You probably entered values 1053 8546 in NOT Customize tab in realtek audio device tweak. Could You send here screenshot of your desktop after You run device tweak? I want see numbers You have loaded as defaults right now?
> 
> 
> ...


Now I've installed the *DCH-UAD version of AAF drivers* with your tips...

After installing I'm in this situation:


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 16, 2020)

Ubaldo Coldagelli said:


> Now I've installed the *DCH-UAD version of AAF drivers* with your tips...
> 
> After installing I'm in this situation:
> View attachment 165720View attachment 165721


Ok i was almost sure You have alans dch - uad.
1) write only 0000 in 4 places VID  in tab customize and dump file sim too. Click on tab driver policy and than get policy driver, save and reboot. After reboot run device tweak again and first click ob red icon (in tray realtek icon should back default -red color) next obe more time write 1043 8546 in VID places ( but only in tab CUSTOMIZE!) Chip set should be ICH6 save and reboot last time. After reboot run realtek console app in UWP and here You should have 4 modes surround stereo,quadro, 5.1 and 7.1 enable.get luck!


----------



## Ubaldo Coldagelli (Aug 16, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Ok i was almost sure You have alans dch - uad.
> 1) write only 0000 in 4 places VID  in tab customize and dump file sim too. Click on tab driver policy and than get policy driver, save and reboot. After reboot run device tweak again and first click ob red icon (in tray realtek icon should back default -red color) next obe more time write 1043 8546 in VID places ( but only in tab CUSTOMIZE!) Chip set should be ICH6 save and reboot last time. After reboot run realtek console app in UWP and here You should have 4 modes surround stereo,quadro, 5.1 and 7.1 enable.get luck!



Obtained the stereo, quadro, 5.1 & 7.1 surround modes. With policy driver enabled (and probably it's an error from me).
But when I selected 7.1 surround and tested the sound, only L & R speakers produce sounds, the other speakers are not working.
Now in Driver Policy Tab which sections I have to enable to have all 7.1 speakers correctly working?
Thanks again for the patience and for helping me (first of all)!!!


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 17, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ BillTaozi，帖子：4329049，成员：200913”]
我有些困惑，无法理解您的意思。您能给我具体的安装过程吗？完整的家庭参考，否则很大的推送文件根本不知道使用什么以及如何安装


我不太了解您对安装新HDA的看法。我的文件是这些。如何安装更新
View attachment 165710View attachment 165711
[/引For non-professional ordinary users, to make sure that you do not understand the installation process, it is suggested that you can record a complete installation tutorial video, you can put it in https://www.youtube.com/, put the relevant installation required files into a package, put it there for sharing will be better!


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 17, 2020)

Ubaldo Coldagelli said:


> Now I've installed the *DCH-UAD version of AAF drivers* with your tips...
> 
> After installing I'm in this situation:
> View attachment 165720View attachment 165721


Great. Now only write a values with 0000  click save (tab customize) reboot and after reboot Your 7.1 mode will be available 



H4cziLLa said:


> Great. Now only write a values with 0000  click save (tab customize) reboot and after reboot Your 7.1 mode will be available


Hehe after next 2 reboots You will see that only dch- uad driver is active now on Your pc. I work at make a full hda-uad driversMIX until about 3 monts without succeed. But after every windows updates I see only new services errors and than try ask myself for obe head question: UAD drivers are total sheet or only a little.....?



Ubaldo Coldagelli said:


> Now I've installed the *DCH-UAD version of AAF drivers* with your tips...
> 
> After installing I'm in this situation:
> View attachment 165720View attachment 165721


Hello Fella. 
If numbers 1043 8546 in PID not working I get second variant of this config so lets check this 1849 1151 + reboot of course. On my hp working too.


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 17, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4328633，成员：194920”]
经过长时间的战斗，我获得了胜利！
在Windows 20h1上运行声音冲击波的Ddl / dts模式！！！
View attachment 165621


如我所见，您正确安装了此驱动程序。您的PC上的声音有什么问题？


请用英语写Fella。

View attachment 165627View attachment 165628

请不要问我如何在您的硬件上执行此操作。当我不知道您拥有什么硬件时，我无法提供建议。Dts X Ultra可以正常工作，并且声音质量很高……真棒！   ））

[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-4328664 [/ URL]
[/引用]
很厉害，很喜欢，但是对我们来说小白，大神啊，这太难了，可以给个教程，详细讲解如何实现，否则轻展示你的结果，我们只能欣赏而不能使用，非常痛苦啊！


----------



## MathePro (Aug 18, 2020)

Theres any way to get other mirror for the mod, my Megaup its restricted, s[o i just get the AUDIO Enhancers Installs All. Someone can give the other files on another place plz?


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 18, 2020)

h





[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4311387，成员：194920”]
从设备管理器重新启动安装驱动程序后，首先安装realtekdriver_2019_03.exe。接下来使用apodriver中的fxconfigurator并将11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini加载到realtek设备。就这样。

如果Windows为Realtek驱动程序找到ipdate，请从设备管理器中手动安装驱动程序8967_modded_WHQL_dtsultrapc.zip。

如果您会遇到dolby digital的错误，请删除它并从DolbyPCEE4Setup_18032018.7z安装。

我也许添加了最后的载脂蛋白。
[/引用]


您好，如何将“ like” 11-05RtlK3xdolby.ini添加到realTek设备？！在线等待回复



tekknen said:


> i tried the driver thanks a lot but i hope this was going to alow me to comfigure S/PDIF to output 5.1 as it was limited to 2.0
> i have done those steps:
> 1- uninstall my original driver
> 2- clean reg using CCleaner
> ...


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 19, 2020)

After last update of win 10


----------



## antonkaz (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello.
Enable please for me in new modded drivers waves audio end more audio enhacers in Realtek Audio Manager.
Many Thanks


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 19, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> Hello.
> Enable please for me in new modded drivers waves audio end more audio enhacers in Realtek Audio Manager.
> Many Thanks


Hello. All useful enhancers You got here: https://mega.nz/folder/6GpBmLAZ#pS-zDTeK-4WXsmVIV5hUTg
Link to drivers folder coming soon after upload finish.


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 19, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4330974，成员：194920”]
你好。所有有用的增强剂您到这里了：https : //mega.nz/folder/6GpBmLAZ#pS-zDTeK-4WXsmVIV5hUTg
上传完成后不久将链接到驱动程序文件夹。
ž这是更新什么吗，我需要下载哪些新的驱动


----------



## antonkaz (Aug 19, 2020)

make modded drivers in all audio enhacers in Realtek HD Audio Manager please.
Waves, Dolby, etc.
Thanks very much


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 19, 2020)

Enhancers able to installs are other for any other hardware configuration. Some enhancers will work on one device, other on other devices.Everyone must check for own hardware.


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 19, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4330986，成员：194920”]
可以安装的增强程序是其他任何硬件配置的增强程序。有些增强器可以在一台设备上运行，而另一台则可以在其他设备上运行。每个人都必须检查自己的硬件。
[/引用]  你的驱动我一直无法完美安装，只能安装一个209.03那个文件，升级的教程写的不清楚，步骤实在搞不定，这个艾伦一键式傻瓜安装，你可以制作这样的安装吗？比如你说的加载外部11-05RtlK3xdolby.ini 这个对于普通用户根本不知道什么意思，问了您也不回复


----------



## antonkaz (Aug 19, 2020)

Can you make Realtek modded drivers for my motherboard asrock h310cm-dvs for all enhacers in Realtek HD Audio manager?
Many thanks


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 19, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> [QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4330986，成员：194920”]
> 可以安装的增强程序是其他任何硬件配置的增强程序。有些增强器可以在一台设备上运行，而另一台则可以在其他设备上运行。每个人都必须检查自己的硬件。
> [/引用]  你的驱动我一直无法完美安装，只能安装一个209.03那个文件，升级的教程写的不清楚，步骤实在搞不定，这个艾伦一键式傻瓜安装，你可以制作这样的安装吗？比如你说的加载外部11-05RtlK3xdolby.ini 这个对于普通用户根本不知道什么意思，问了您也不回复
> View attachment 166023View attachment 166022


Could You use english language? Im from Poland.


----------



## antonkaz (Aug 19, 2020)

The enhancement programs that can be installed are enhancement programs for any other hardware configuration. Some boosters can run on one device, while another can run on other devices. Everyone must check their own hardware.
[/Quote] I have been unable to install your driver perfectly. I can only install a file called 209.03. The upgrade tutorial is not clearly written and the steps are really unclear. This Allen one-click fool installation, can you make such an installation ? For example, you said that loading the external 11-05RtlK3xdolby.ini does not know what it means to ordinary users, and you will not reply if you ask

This reply user BillTaozi


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 19, 2020)

I'he just added 2 new installs to enhancers folder:
- Realtek Audio Console  UWP 100 percent working 
- Sound Blaster Cinema 5 UWP 
Here is link to installers and patch:








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## antonkaz (Aug 19, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> I'he just added 2 new installs to enhancers folder:
> - Realtek Audio Console  UWP 100 percent working
> - Sound Blaster Cinema 5 UWP
> Here is link to installers and patch:
> ...


Can you make modded drivers for my motherboard?
Please.
Many Thanks


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 19, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> I'he just added 2 new installs to enhancers folder:
> - Realtek Audio Console  UWP 100 percent working
> - Sound Blaster Cinema 5 UWP
> Here is link to installers and patch:
> ...


 have been unable to install your driver perfectly. I can only install a file called 209.03. The upgrade tutorial is not clearly written and the steps are really unclear. This Allen one-click fool installation, can you make such an installation ? For example, you said that loading the external 11-05RtlK3xdolby.ini does not know what it means to ordinary users, and you will not reply if you ask



BillTaozi said:


> have been unable to install your driver perfectly. I can only install a file called 209.03. The upgrade tutorial is not clearly written and the steps are really unclear. This Allen one-click fool installation, can you make such an installation ? For example, you said that loading the external 11-05RtlK3xdolby.ini does not know what it means to ordinary users, and you will not reply if you ask


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 19, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> Can you make modded drivers for my motherboard?
> Please.
> Many Thanks


What type of drivers You want use? 
UAD or HDA? 
I actually using HDA Alan Finotty mod version 8631 because after install UAD- DCH pack i missed sound on rear surround speakers  
Uad drivers let You using lots uwp apps but in my opinion quality of sound is not as good as on hda.
Links to my actually drivers find here:








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				











						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




I used drivers realtekdriver_2019_03.exe with dts ultrapc and realtekdriver_2019_02.exe with dts turtlesound. Try install and check Your own cause i dont remember which was used when i wrote post with phraze "lastest drivers"


----------



## antonkaz (Aug 19, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> What type of drivers You want use?
> UAD or HDA?
> I actually using HDA Alan Finotty mod version 8631 because after install UAD- DCH pack i missed sound on rear surround speakers
> Uad drivers let You using lots uwp apps but in my opinion quality of sound is not as good as on hda.
> ...


HDA! Me need Realtek Audio HD Manager in all one sound enchacers.
Many Thanks


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 19, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> HDA! Me need Realtek Audio HD Manager in all one sound enchacers.
> Many Thanks


Where are DTS Ultrapc and DTS Turtlesound? If they are installed together, put them in the same folder and pack them together. Otherwise, they will not be understood by others


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 19, 2020)

nice to be helpful.

In drivers realtekdriver_2019_02.exe
Here is the link:








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## antonkaz (Aug 19, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> nice to be helpful.
> 
> In drivers realtekdriver_2019_02.exe
> Here is the link:
> ...





H4cziLLa said:


> nice to be helpful.
> 
> In drivers realtekdriver_2019_02.exe
> Here is the link:
> ...


can make drivers for me& Please!
Realtek modded drivers all in one package!
Realtek HD Audio Manager All In One
Thanks!


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 19, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> can make drivers for me& Please!
> Realtek modded drivers all in one package!
> Realtek HD Audio Manager All In One
> Thanks!


11-05RtlK3xdolby.ini  How can this file be loaded into Rerltek? You haven't replied me this question. I don't know how to load this file


----------



## antonkaz (Aug 19, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> 11-05RtlK3xdolby.ini  How can this file be loaded into Rerltek? You haven't replied me this question. I don't know how to load this file


Load this file in FX configurator


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes

Here are screens of audio console after install realtekdriver_2019_02.exe with dts turtlesound:















Link to download folder:








						File folder on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				






BillTaozi said:


> Where are DTS Ultrapc and DTS Turtlesound? If they are installed together, put them in the same folder and pack them together. Otherwise, they will not be understood by others


Here








						Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS.
					

HDA! Me need Realtek Audio HD Manager in all one sound enchacers. Many Thanks  Where are DTS Ultrapc and DTS Turtlesound? If they are installed together, put them in the same folder and pack them together. Otherwise, they will not be understood by others




					www.techpowerup.com
				






antonkaz said:


> HDA! Me need Realtek Audio HD Manager in all one sound enchacers.
> Many Thanks


Here You are hda pack 1 i call "turtle" 








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



Or version 2 with dts ultrapc II 








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



Version 3 win10creators mode 7071 with ddl/dts on every realtek card.








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## robnitro (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks for this driver, but can there be a unified document of steps on what to do put in the folder?
I don't mind the manual installing, but to read through the thread it is confusing!


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 20, 2020)

This document not exist 

But if You ask I hope to help You if I could....

At first read specification of Your hardware.I use as my primary device sound blaster xfi 5.1 pro usb2.0 on spdif cable to onkyo 7.1 ht940 amplituner but unlocked drivers for realtek was need to unlock all power of hardware on any device.actually i got w10enterprise lastest and all sounds impressive ) target done!


----------



## robnitro (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks!
I have realtek alc1220 on asrock z390 extreme 4
Would like to have the best stereo upmix driver.  Right now using creative cinema 5 with AAF driver.
Do you know how to change the realtek volume in the DAT file?  It's a bit low with AAF

I would like to install the drivers and addons but I have no clue what order and which package.
Maybe on the first post we can put a list of order of what to install. 
I don't want to experiment because in the past, it broke my channel outputs and I had to rollback to system image backup.


----------



## antonkaz (Aug 20, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Yes
> 
> Here are screens of audio console after install realtekdriver_2019_02.exe with dts turtlesound:
> View attachment 166041View attachment 166042View attachment 166043View attachment 166044View attachment 166045View attachment 166046
> ...


Me need your driver in all in one. DTS, Waves, Harman, Dolby, DTS Ultra PC, etc in Realtek HD Audio Sound Manager.
Many thanks


----------



## Zonder (Aug 20, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Fella.
> At first after install realtek hd advanced drivers You should next install newest hda driver from device manager.at result You will have mixed driver.my suggest 8967.1 by asus rog. At next drs ultra.drivers for this device You can find here:
> 
> 
> ...


Hello @ H4cziLLa. Let's try again how to install Dts x ultra correctly. Since previous attempts led to the following, the application is installed, but does not work: there is no connection source.
So take this file dtsapo4xultrahsa.ini, go to the device manager - click on sound, game and video devices -
at the top, click on the action - click - set as old device. Installed (even rebooted) - appeared Dts x ultra support. Next: let's say in administrator mode, run Install_DTSAPO4x_Acer_DTSX_Ultra - reboot. So - or are we missing something?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 20, 2020)

All is ok but not any motherboard has supported dtsu2. You should check in Your hardware specification.


----------



## Zonder (Aug 20, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> All is ok but not any motherboard has supported dtsu2. You should check in Your hardware specification.View attachment 166121


*H4cziLLa*

Good. Now I have DCH 6.0.8996.1 -REALTEK HD AUDIO MANAGER (HDA). Next: let's say in administrator mode we run Install_DTSAPO4x_Acer_DTSX_Ultra - reboot. - I put on the link








						Купить DTS:X Ultra — Microsoft Store (ru-RU)
					

Скачайте это приложение из Microsoft Store для Windows 10. Просмотрите снимки экрана приложения DTS:X Ultra, прочитайте последние отзывы клиентов о нем и сравните поставленные ему оценки.



					www.microsoft.com
				



In the oval, in the screenshot, connect the sources. Open Realtek Audio Device Tweak and see
that DrvCtrl52 is empty at all. What to do? Check the boxes like you do - are these all the checkboxes in this column or are they even lower? Click save and reboot? Or press load and then save and reboot?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 20, 2020)

Zonder said:


> *H4cziLLa*
> 
> Good. Now I have DCH 6.0.8996.1 -REALTEK HD AUDIO MANAGER (HDA). Next: let's say in administrator mode we run Install_DTSAPO4x_Acer_DTSX_Ultra - reboot. - I put on the link
> 
> ...


Use version 1.0.5.0 here is installer:








						24.95 MB file on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 20, 2020)

I think he's asking for a step-by-step tutorial.


----------



## Zonder (Aug 20, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Use version 1.0.5.0 here is installer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


H4cziLLa
Deleted what I put on the link. Downloaded and installed your file. AND? What's next?
Maybe you need to put something in the driver's policy?
dts sound unbound - by the way. Bought.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 20, 2020)

Zonder said:


> H4cziLLa
> Deleted what I put on the link. Downloaded and installed your file. AND? What's next?
> Maybe you need to put something in the driver's policy?
> dts sound unbound - by the way. Bought.


On this screen click enter Fella. All is correct working


----------



## Zonder (Aug 20, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> On this screen click enter Fella. All is correct working


Yes, when you press enter, the interface appears. But I haven't figured out yet whether dts x ultra works or not. When turning off other enhancers, I have not yet caught the difference. In the context menu, like yours, there is no choice dts x ultra - why?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 20, 2020)

Zonder said:


> Yes, when you press enter, the interface appears. But I haven't figured out yet whether dts x ultra works or not. When turning off other enhancers, I have not yet caught the difference. In the context menu, like yours, there is no choice dts x ultra - why?


I think You didnt install drivers for DTSXUltra Support device: 








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## Zonder (Aug 20, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> I think You didnt install drivers for DTSXUltra Support device:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it seems like everything is like yours .... the only thing confuses in the second screenshot. Written drivers for this device are not installed. What do you have written there? (What do you have written - where is it underlined?) If something is wrong with me - what should I do?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 20, 2020)

Zonder said:


> Yes, it seems like everything is like yours .... the only thing confuses in the second screenshot. Written drivers for this device are not installed. What do you have written there? (What do you have written - where is it underlined?) If something is wrong with me - what should I do?


Hmm... Probably not supported by motherboard chip device.


----------



## Zonder (Aug 20, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hmm... Probably not supported by motherboard chip device.


You never answered - what is written in your underlined column?
Maybe something is missing in the draiver policy?
dts sound unbound - it works for me and it works. The technology is one.
On the other hand, I watched videos like this:
















It seems that the sound became richer somehow .. or it already seems to me ...


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 20, 2020)

Here is universal patcher for creative Console who makes dts interactive selector in drivers. After download need disable antivirus and run as admin run.exe after reboot dts will be actived.








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 23, 2020)

In english please


----------



## neal123321 (Aug 23, 2020)

My device is ASUS ROG Z370F-Gaming...
I downloaded the file ... But I really don't know which ones need to install.

Please teach me ... I really need a driver to support DDL (dolby digital live) or DTS connect
thanks!!!



((And there are many audio drivers but I don't know the difference ... Is it possible to install only one or two ??
If possible, please recommend which ones I need to install ,and how..... Thanks again!!!!!!


Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 24, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> 我使用由我改装的realtek hda 8967.1 asus rog prime驱动程序
> I used realtek HDA 8967.1 Asus Rog Prime driver modified by me
> May I ask where this file was downloaded? I didn't see the file you modified, did you change the name





H4cziLLa said:


> There is in the same folder other patch for add mode. Filename is: ddldtsfix zip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/ reference] Where can I download this driver file? Where is the link?

[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4331132，成员：194920”]
是

这是使用dts turtlesound安装realtekdriver_2019_02.exe后音频控制台的屏幕：
View attachment 166041View attachment 166042View attachment 166043View attachment 166044View attachment 166045View attachment 166046

链接到下载文件夹：
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/folder/qKwH3ToD#ij_FuVnDNC1Pl13DyPEf-g [/ URL]


这里
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ound-blaster-x-fi-5-1-pro-surround-with-full- dolby-dts.269985 / post-4331132 [/ URL]


在这里，您是hda pack 1，我称之为“乌龟”
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/file/HPwimSTZ#72yzWFTYrqBiDJTNCIzXa4ZeFCV2B3qVGUcY6DbINo4 [/ URL]
或带有DTS UltraPC II的版本2
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/file/SO4nQSwA#ZJMp2FqBEUvPmToOldLbXSK9wYcILKmB2N2Zb1RT-o0 [/ URL]
每个Realtek卡上具有ddl / dts的版本3 win10creators模式7071。
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/file/2foihYhB#NI0Hkw0nUnKerP9dbh4cPkEw-8n4MuOauNYIaq3U_YU [/ URL]
[/引用]
I installed realtekdriver_2019_02.EXe, which, like you said, is completely different from the display console, and there's no sound. I didn't do anything, just install it. Wait for a response


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 24, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> [/ reference] Where can I download this driver file? Where is the link?
> 
> [QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4331132，成员：194920”]
> 是
> ...


Try install this drivers:
Realtekdriver_2019_03.exe








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



Before install delete folder c:/program files/realtek/install files


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 24, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Try install this drivers:
> Realtekdriver_2019_03.exe
> 
> 
> ...


I installed Realtekdriver_2019_03.exe; It will work unless you don't have a DTS headset or control panel like this！


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 24, 2020)

You need at first install new device in audio controllers like this:



Driver for this device is here:








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



Install from device manager. Next configure realtek audio device tweak like this:





Link to download:








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



At last install dts apo 4 third party drivers ( I used asus rog by mokichu) link is here:





						[DRIVERS] Realtek Audio (Intel 2xx/3xx/4xx/5xx/6xx/7xx & AMD 3xx/4xx/5xx/6xx)
					

Hi everyone,    - Realtek Audio Drivers (UAD - ASUS ROG SS3) :  Drivers : 6.0.9452.1 WHQL         Download : Link    ASUS ROG SS3 motherboards :



					rog.asus.com
				



After reboot You should have added dtsx ultra mode in spatials.thats all...

Dont forget DTSXUltra mode running ONLY in stereo mode if You use realtek audio. In 5.1 and 7.1 mode You should have dts neo active.for decoding audio signal to multichannel dolby digital live or dts interactive I using onkyo htr990 amplituner and usb2.0 external sound blaster xfi 5.1 surround pro with 7 speakers


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 25, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> You need at first install new device in audio controllers like this:
> View attachment 166588
> Driver for this device is here:
> 
> ...


1.Run ImportCertificate.cmd
2.Device Manager > Action > Add legacy software > Next > Install the hardware that I manually select from a list (Advanced) >
Next > Next > Have Disk > Browse Select dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf > Open > OK > Next > Next Finish


----------



## Zonder (Aug 25, 2020)

DtsX ultra started working (on AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.8996.1 HDA)
1. Run ImportCertificate.cmd
2. Device Manager Action Add legacy software Next Install the hardware that I manually select from a list (Advanced)
   Next Next Have Disk Browse Select dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf Open OK Next Next Finish
3. In administrator mode, run Install_DTSAPO4x_Acer_DTSX_Ultra - reboot.
4. On DrvCtrl52 we check the boxes as in the screenshot H4cziLLa (What dear, it was difficult to tell you to try to check the boxes? In any case, THANKS - after three pussies on the knee - it all worked.
     the second changes the Realtek dispatcher to Asus Rog) . Reboot 
5. It is not displayed in the properties of the audio panel - there is generally removed the improvement subsection - this is for me personally.
6. My personal opinion the sound has become richer, bassist or something. But all this is combined with Sonic3, Cinema5, Dolby Atmos. At 7.1.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 25, 2020)

NIYASKR said:


> Anyone here know how to install these via device manager?...@
> *@dododo ,
> @Sonyboi
> bros u guys just installed,.... please explain how?
> @H4cziLLa *


Its a kind of magic my Friends.... But uncle Haczilla show You how.....  i promise!



H4cziLLa said:


> Its a kind of magic my Friends.... But uncle Haczilla show You how.....  i promise!


Has You got the problem with install dts ultra support device? I will help You. write me.


----------



## NIYASKR (Aug 26, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Its a kind of magic my Friends.... But uncle Haczilla show You how.....  i promise!
> 
> 
> Has You got the problem with install dts ultra support device? I will help You. write me.










Zonder said:


> DtsX ultra started working (on AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.8996.1 HDA)
> 1. Run ImportCertificate.cmd
> 2. Device Manager Action Add legacy software Next Install the hardware that I manually select from a list (Advanced)
> Next Next Have Disk Browse Select dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf Open OK Next Next Finish
> ...






:-(


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 26, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ Zonder，帖子：4334447，成员：199867”]
DtsX ultra开始工作（在AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.8996.1 HDA上）
1.运行ImportCertificate.cmd
2.设备管理器操作添加旧版软件，然后安装我手动从列表中选择的硬件（高级）
   下一步下一步浏览磁盘选择dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf打开确定下一步下一步完成
3.在管理员模式下，运行Install_DTSAPO4x_Acer_DTSX_Ultra-重新启动。
4.在DrvCtrl52上，我们按照H4cziLLa屏幕快照中的复选框进行检查（亲爱的，很难告诉您尝试检查这些复选框吗？无论如何，感谢-在膝盖上做了三只猫之后-一切都奏效了。
     第二个将Realtek调度程序更改为Asus Rog。重启
5.它不会显示在音频面板的属性中-通常删除了改进小节-这是我个人需要的。
6.我个人认为声音已经变得更加丰富，贝斯手或其他。但这一切都与Sonic3，Cinema5和Dolby Atmos相结合。在7.1。
[/引用]
4.在DrvCtrl52上，我们按照屏幕快照H4cziLLa中的校正进行检查（亲爱的，很难告诉您尝试检查这些检查吗？无论如何，谢谢-在上面三只猫之后-都可以。
第二个更改华硕Rog的Realtek调度员）。


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 26, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> [QUOTE =“ Zonder，帖子：4334447，成员：199867”]
> DtsX ultra开始工作（在AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.8996.1 HDA上）
> 1.运行ImportCertificate.cmd
> 2.设备管理器操作添加旧版软件，然后安装我手动从列表中选择的硬件（高级）
> ...


Write in english please.


----------



## Zonder (Aug 26, 2020)

NIYASKR said:


> View attachment 166717
> 
> :-(


On this screensaver, press ENTER. Either the change in sound is noticeable immediately or not. If not, then something is wrong.


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 26, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4333998，成员：194920”]
首先，您需要像这样在音频控制器中安装新设备：
View attachment 166588
该设备的驱动程序在这里：
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/file/uaQXDYrB#R2z0O4aaiw76A9G4VOyHXss_ebCMFmeU_MQZpyIHzjE [/ URL]
从设备管理器安装。接下来，像这样配置Realtek音频设备：
View attachment 166591View attachment 166592
链接下载：
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/file/zC5mWQ6S#3xSaxjwsSinw5ULO0BH0P74B1kqPfC_4QQTpHrvWEMY [/ URL]
最后安装dts apo 4第三方驱动程序（我通过mokichu使用asus rog）链接在这里：
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...k-Audio-（MB-Intel-2xx-3xx-4xx-amp-AMD-3xx-4xx -5xx）[/ URL]
重新启动后，您应该已经在空间中添加了dtsx ultra模式。仅此而已...

如果您使用realtek音频，请不要忘记仅在立体声模式下运行的DTSXUltra模式。在5.1和7.1模式下，您应该具有dts neo active。使用onkyo htr990放大器和usb2.0外部音效增强器xfi 5.1环绕声专业版，将音频信号解码为多声道杜比数字直播或dts交互式I，带有7个扬声器
[/引用]








I installed AafAudiopackdCH-6.0.8996.1.EXe, and then installed DTSUltra X Support Drivers related components in your tutorial, but found no effect. It was suggested in the device manager that the corresponding driver was not installed, but in fact I already installed it, and finally there was no response.


----------



## dododo (Aug 26, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> [QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4333998，成员：194920”]
> 首先，您需要像这样在音频控制器中安装新设备：
> View attachment 166588
> 该设备的驱动程序在这里：
> ...



100 / C230

MB-Intel-2xx-3xx-4xx-amp-AMD-3xx-4xx -5x


----------



## Zonder (Aug 26, 2020)

dododo said:


> 100 / C230
> 
> MB-Intel-2xx-3xx-4xx-amp-AMD-3xx-4xx -5x


Not entirely true! I have Sonic3 - it shouldn't work, but it works. So don't fuck the brain like H4cziLLa. False alarm - Ultra does not work for me either. BillTaozi - don't be upset. All the best is all the same in Alan Finoti's mods - better than him and put it, as I did ...DTS Unboard - it works for me, but the sound is not very good there ... So dododo - you yourself)


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 27, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ dododo，帖子：4335365，成员：177215”]
100 / C230
除了DTSUltra X支持驱动程序以外，所用功能正常，我是在这里下载i的：
[QUOTE =“ Zonder，帖子：4335374，成员：199867”]
并非完全正确！我有Sonic3-它不应该工作，但是可以工作。因此，请勿像H4cziLLa那样操弄大脑。错误警报-Ultra也不适合我。BillTaozi-不要难过。在Alan Finoti的mod中一切都一样-比他更好并且像我所做的那样... DTS Unboard-它对我有用，但是那里的声音不是很好...所以dododo-你自己：kookoo：：kookoo：：kookoo：）
[/引用]








						Releases · AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod
					

Realtek Audio Driver Mods by Alan Finotty. Contribute to AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				






dododo said:


> 100 / C230
> 
> MB-Intel-2xx-3xx-4xx-amp-AMD-3xx-4xx  -5x：kookoo：Like you, I give up, his tutorial can not understand, study for so long, still do not understand what he said is ha;
> h


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 27, 2020)

Please write in english language.


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 27, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Please write in english language.


  Can you publish a detailed installation tutorial? There are no steps and procedures, no screenshots installed, and I can't understand your instructions. It is always different from your presentation.



BillTaozi said:


> Can you publish a detailed installation tutorial? There are no steps and procedures, no screenshots installed, and I can't understand your instructions. It is always different from your presentation.


Can you publish a detailed installation tutorial? No steps and procedures, no screen shots installed, I can't understand your instructions. It will always be different from your presentation.



H4cziLLa said:


> Please write in english language.


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 29, 2020)

Someone really needs to write a detailed installation tutorial for this mod , It's a big mess rn .


----------



## itachimendes (Aug 30, 2020)

mralbino said:


> Wow what a huge audio mod, does it have 7.1 channel support? I'm using SPDIF




*SPDIF* don't have support to more than 6 channels (5.1).
only in bitstream can get a 7.1 with a *dolbyEX* signal ( *A Matrix* to add a *center surround channel* and *single rear surround channel *).

if you wanna 7.1 or more them use *HDMI* or *DP *


----------



## giacuong2345 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello!!! First, thanks for making these drivers.
Second, does it support ALC280? I want to install it on my laptop. If yes, what driver should I download?
Thank you. Sorry for my bad English


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 30, 2020)

Godzilla said:


> Someone really needs to write a detailed installation tutorial for this mod , It's a big mess rn .





giacuong2345 said:


> Hello!!! First, thanks for making these drivers.
> Second, does it support ALC280? I want to install it on my laptop. If yes, what driver should I download?
> Thank you. Sorry for my bad English


Someone did need to write a detailed installation tutorial for this mod, which is a mess



Zonder said:


> DtsX ultra started working (on AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.8996.1 HDA)
> 1. Run ImportCertificate.cmd
> 2. Device Manager Action Add legacy software Next Install the hardware that I manually select from a list (Advanced)
> Next Next Have Disk Browse Select dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf Open OK Next Next Finish
> ...


4. On DrvCtrl52, we follow the check boxes in the screenshot H4cziLLa (Dear, is it hard to tell you to try checking these check boxes? Anyway, thanks - after the three cats on the lap - all right.

Second change to Asustek Rog Realtek dispatcher). restart    ????????


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 1, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...















I need your help, if possible preferably with a detailed installation tutorial!


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 3, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Zonder (Sep 10, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> View attachment 168230View attachment 168231


Hello my friend! Installed? Does Ultra work? If yes, then write step by step what you need to do please) In English.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Sep 10, 2020)

In my opinion everything looks fine. Isnt working?


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 10, 2020)

Zonder said:


> Hello my friend! Installed? Does Ultra work? If yes, then write step by step what you need to do please) In English.





H4cziLLa said:


> In my opinion everything looks fine. Isnt working?


The DTS link works, which can turn on sound effects 7.1 and 5.1. The music playing is good, but the movie playing is not good. The background sound is excellent, but the human voice is poor and virtual. Press the "OK" button on the INTERFACE of DTSX audio control panel, the sound does not change and is invalid.



H4cziLLa said:


> In my opinion everything looks fine. Isnt working?





BillTaozi said:


> The DTS link works, which can turn on sound effects 7.1 and 5.1. The music playing is good, but the movie playing is not good. The background sound is excellent, but the human voice is poor and virtual. Press the "OK" button on the INTERFACE of DTSX audio control panel, the sound does not change and is invalid.


The DTS link works, which can turn on sound effects 7.1 and 5.1. The music playing is good, but the movie playing is not good. The background sound is excellent, but the human voice is poor and virtual. Press the "OK" button on the INTERFACE of DTSX audio control panel, the sound does not change and is invalid.



Zonder said:


> Hello my friend! Installed? Does Ultra work? If yes, then write step by step what you need to do please) In English.


The DTS link works, which can turn on sound effects 7.1 and 5.1. The music playing is good, but the movie playing is not good. The background sound is excellent, but the human voice is poor and virtual. Press the "OK" button on the INTERFACE of DTSX audio control panel, the sound does not change and is invalid.


----------



## Zonder (Sep 10, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> The DTS link works, which can turn on sound effects 7.1 and 5.1. The music playing is good, but the movie playing is not good. The background sound is excellent, but the human voice is poor and virtual. Press the "OK" button on the INTERFACE of DTSX audio control panel, the sound does not change and is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it was also installed earlier for me but did not work. I wrote about this earlier. Presets neither music nor movies nor voice works. It turns out everything is the same and remains, if you installed according to the instructions that were written earlier .. It is installed but does not work!
Or did you install it in some other way? Write


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 11, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ Zonder，帖子：4345573，成员：199867”]
好吧，它也为我安装的较早，但是没有用。我之前写过这个。既不预设音乐，电影或语音作品。事实证明，如果您按照之前编写的说明进行安装，则所有内容都是相同的，并且仍然存在..它已安装但不起作用！
还是您以其他方式安装了它？写
[/引用]Yes!

[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4345507，成员：194920”]
我认为一切都很好。不工作吗？
[/引用] My DTSX is not working. Can your audio module be updated? Or a detailed installation tutorial, there are steps have flow, not just a sentiment



H4cziLLa said:


> In my opinion everything looks fine. Isnt working?


The motherboard of 100 should not support your driver module, your motherboard is 200 or 300 or 400?


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 12, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> First install realtekdriver_2019_03.exe after reboot install driver from device manager. Next use fxconfigurator from apodriver and load 11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini to realtek device. Thats all.
> 
> If windows find ipdate for realtek drivers manually install drivers 8967_modded_WHQL_dtsultrapc.zip from device manager.
> 
> ...


 load 11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini to realtek device?????????????????????????

[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4311095，成员：194920”]
大家好！
这是我的实际音频驱动程序配置中的屏幕，其中包括完整的Dolby＆DTS。
-杜比音频
-杜比数字+
-杜比逻辑II
-杜比家庭影院v4
-杜比数字直播
-杜比全景声/访问
-dts声音不受限制
-dts超
-dts连接
-dts Ultrapc II
-dts交互式
-blaster 720台式机和UWP
View attachment 162366View attachment 162367View attachment 162368View attachment 162369View attachment 162370View attachment 162371View attachment 162372View attachment 162373View attachment 162374View attachment 162375View attachment 162376View attachment 162377View attachment 162378View attachment 162379

下载我的驱动程序的链接在这里：
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/folder/qKwH3ToD#ij_FuVnDNC1Pl13DyPEf-g [/ URL]
巴西Alan Finotty团队的收获！！！
spdif的最大音量为114db！：0）
Realtek驱动程序必须从设备管理器安装！
完整签名的WHQL。
[/引用]



















I installed AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9008.1 (Signed), combined with SBX Sound card, did nothing, the effect is very good! I like the audio driver module with you very much, there are a lot of personalized parts, but your tutorial is really strange, causing a headache, is it difficult for you to make a description and screenshot of your installation steps and process?

[QUOTE =“ BillTaozi，帖子：4346706，成员：200913”]
将11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini加载到realtek设备上????????????????????????????

[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4311095，成员：194920”]
大家好！
这是我的实际音频驱动程序配置中的屏幕，其中包括完整的Dolby＆DTS。
-杜比音频
-杜比数字+
-杜比逻辑II
-杜比家庭影院v4
-杜比数字直播
-杜比全景声/访问
-dts声音不受限制
-dts超
-dts连接
-dts Ultrapc II
-dts共有
-blaster 720台式机和UWP
[ATTACH =完整] 162366 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162367 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162368 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162369 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162370 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162371 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162372 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162373 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162374 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162375 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162376 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162377 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162378 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162379 [/ ATTACH]

下载我的驱动程序的链接在这里：
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/folder/qKwH3ToD#ij_FuVnDNC1Pl13DyPEf-g [/ URL]
巴西Alan Finotty团队的收获！！！
spdif的最大音量为114db！：0）
Realtek驱动程序必须从设备管理器安装！
完整签名的WHQL。
[/引用]





[ATTACH = full] 168473 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 168474 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 168475 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 168476 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 168477 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 168478 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 168479 [/ ATTACH]
我安装了AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9008.1（签名），并结合SBX声卡，什么也没做，效果非常好！我非常喜欢您的音频驱动程序模块，有很多个性化的部分，但是您的教程确实很奇怪，令人头疼，您难于对安装步骤和过程进行描述和截图吗？
[/引用]


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 13, 2020)

Zonder said:


> Well, it was also installed earlier for me but did not work. I wrote about this earlier. Presets neither music nor movies nor voice works. It turns out everything is the same and remains, if you installed according to the instructions that were written earlier .. It is installed but does not work!
> Or did you install it in some other way? Write


 load 11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini to realtek device ??
Can you tell me how to operate this? Thank you



H4cziLLa said:


> Now close creative volume panel (icon in taskbar) and download ddldtsfix.zip from my folder,unzip and run as administrator. You must have dts connect pack installed for sound blaster.after reboot you should have dolby digital and dts interactive available in volume panel.View attachment 162534




03_start.bat   run as administrator     The specified file could not be found


----------



## H4cziLLa (Sep 13, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> load 11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini to realtek device ??
> Can you tell me how to operate this? Thank you
> 
> 
> View attachment 16855803_start.bat   run as administrator     The specified file could not be found


This patch is for creative audio console.for realtek unlock download realtek audio device tweak:









						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



Extract,run as administrator and configure PID and VID values like on this screen:




Click Save and reboot pc. After reboot You will have all speakers modes quadro 5.1 7.1 and dts will be auto added to Your realtek console.


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 13, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> First install realtekdriver_2019_03.exe after reboot install driver from device manager. Next use fxconfigurator from apodriver and load 11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini to realtek device. Thats all.
> 
> If windows find ipdate for realtek drivers manually install drivers 8967_modded_WHQL_dtsultrapc.zip from device manager.
> 
> ...










H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


----------



## b00zyw00zy (Sep 14, 2020)

Привет друг H4cziLLa.
Подскажи, какой мне нужно установить драйвер для Realtek ALC S1220A (ROG SupremeFX S1220A), что бы ddl interactive?


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 14, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4347191，成员：194920”]
该补丁适用于创意音频控制台。对于Realtek解锁下载Realtek音频设备调整：

[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/file/zC5mWQ6S#3xSaxjwsSinw5ULO0BH0P74B1kqPfC_4QQTpHrvWEMY [/ URL]
提取，以管理员身份运行并配置PID和VID值，如下所示：

View attachment 168561
单击保存并重新启动计算机。重新启动后，您将拥有所有扬声器模式Quadro 5.1 7.1，并且dts将自动添加到您的realtek控制台。


View attachment 168562
[/引用] After I install Sound Blaster X-FI 5.1 Pro, how do I implement the following audio property panel DTS insertion and innovative Sound Card control panel DTS connection options?


----------



## HSK72 (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi,
Are these drivers work for Realtek ALC3861 ? 
Thanks


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 16, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


After upgrading the new 6.0.8967.1 driver, it was found that the hd audio manager 5.1 and 7.1 only had two speakers with sound; Dolby Home theater V4 invalid, Window Sonic invalid; Ask for help


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 17, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> If windows find ipdate for realtek drivers manually install drivers 8967_modded_WHQL_dtsultrapc.zip from device manager.


If windows find ipdate for realtek drivers manually install drivers 8967_modded_WHQL_dtsultrapc.zip from device manager. ????












H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


Can this combination of mine use your 11-05RtlK3xdolby.ini to load the AAF DCH audio driver? Can you use your DTS Connect Pack to add DTS links to Creative Audio controls? If so, how?


----------



## looun (Sep 18, 2020)

hi, i want only dolby atmos for headphone and DTS: headphones x
what are the steps for ONLY dolby atmos/access and dts sound unbound?
- driver..
- inf file
- APO install
ecc

many thanks


----------



## Manuel G. (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi, I understand that this driver, compiles many other drivers and can activate dolby atmos and many others. It's not like that?

Where can I download it?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Sep 19, 2020)

Link to patchers ddl/dts for creative console
Patcher 1








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



Patcher 2








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



Dts connect pack installer








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



Working 100percent


----------



## radzikziom (Sep 20, 2020)

Dude, if applying this is so easy for you, meaby you can make a tutorial? You have a lot of time i assume, you always answer here without much delay, video tutorial would be very helpful, or written instruction, step by step.


Neither dolby atmos, nor DTS: Ultra see my device. Any ideas how to fix that?


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 20, 2020)

After the driver is upgraded to 6.0.8967.1, the space sound effect cannot be used. The hd audio 7.1 speakers only have left and right sound in the test, while the other speakers have no sound. Dolby sound effect is all invalid! Completely follow the tutorial Settings in the comments section! Ask for help!



H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


My computer installed RealtekDriver_2019_03. Exe driver, everything is normal use, the only problem is the volume can not be turned on too much, there will be an obvious break; Therefore, I generally choose to upgrade the driver. My steps are as follows: Step 1: Upgrade the driver by using RealTek - Advanced - HD-Audio-dtsu2 in the device manager; (found DolbyHomeTheater V4 and DolbyDigitalPlusHomeTheater not used, the sound doesn't work, then use DolbyPCEE4Setup_18032018 repair, found or invalid. And the Realtek console's 7.1 and 5.1 speakers failed, only the stereo played a role) Part II: I used apo_DRIVER_2.7.4 to load the 11-05RTLK3xdolby.ini; Step 3: I fixed it with the AudioDevice. Exe program of Realtek AudioDevice Tweak folder, but it was invalid, 7.1 and 5.1 don't work; Step 4: When I installed DTS Connect Pack, the DTS link appeared in the control panel of the innovative sound card, but the audio properties did not appear. I don't know what went wrong, I completely follow the tutorial to install the message area, you can not put out a video teaching, or written installation tutorial, interaction in the message area is very helpless;



H4cziLLa said:


> English please.i'm from Poland


ipdate     What does that mean?


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 21, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> View attachment 169316
> After the driver is upgraded to 6.0.8967.1, the space sound effect cannot be used. The hd audio 7.1 speakers only have left and right sound in the test, while the other speakers have no sound. Dolby sound effect is all invalid! Completely follow the tutorial Settings in the comments section! Ask for help!
> 
> 
> ...


My computer installed RealtekDriver_2019_03. Exe driver, everything is normal use, the only problem is the volume can not be turned on too much, there will be an obvious break; Therefore, I generally choose to upgrade the driver. My steps are as follows: Step 1: Upgrade the driver by using RealTek - Advanced - HD-Audio-dtsu2 in the device manager; (found DolbyHomeTheater V4 and DolbyDigitalPlusHomeTheater not used, the sound doesn't work, then use DolbyPCEE4Setup_18032018 repair, found or invalid. And the Realtek console's 7.1 and 5.1 speakers failed, only the stereo played a role) Part II: I used apo_DRIVER_2.7.4 to load the 11-05RTLK3xdolby.ini; Step 3: I fixed it with the AudioDevice. Exe program of Realtek AudioDevice Tweak folder, but it was invalid, 7.1 and 5.1 don't work; Step 4: When I installed DTS Connect Pack, the DTS link appeared in the control panel of the innovative sound card, but the audio properties did not appear. I don't know what went wrong, I completely follow the tutorial to install the message area, you can not put out a video teaching, or written installation tutorial, interaction in the message area is very helpless;


----------



## craxton (Sep 22, 2020)

so, i only have audio codec AC-1220 by realtek, is this software better than the realtek hd audio manager? and no i dont use nahimic bc i simply despise not being able to adjust my settings. when using nahimic it sounded like i was in a barrell inside a theater full of water...horrible i know. my sound is ok but, its just plain and im always game for more settings and have dds ect would be a plus... also on mpg x570 gaming edge wifi motherboard from msi.


----------



## domi (Sep 22, 2020)

I Need the best mod drivers for ALC 887 running on Windows 10 Pro 2004 19041.508,what should i download,i installed RealtekDriver_2019_03,installed manual driver in device manger 8967_modded_WHQL_dtsultrapc... then APO_Driver_2.7.4,run FX Configurator...loaded the 11-05rtlk3xdolby. And got the ROG realtek,but nothing works only dolby digital plus home theater


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 23, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


----------



## Lisie_Uszka (Sep 27, 2020)

Hello
Do I have a problem with installing the realtek HD audio + ddt studio sound drivers.
Could someone provide a step-by-step guide?
I attach my current drivers in the form of a picture.

This is exactly what I mean.









greetings

I was able to install the dts drivers and run the dts studio sound program. However, the options in red do not work for me? What am I missing to make these options possible?


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 3, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> First install realtekdriver_2019_03.exe after reboot install driver from device manager. Next use fxconfigurator from apodriver and load 11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini to realtek device. Thats all.
> 
> If windows find ipdate for realtek drivers manually install drivers 8967_modded_WHQL_dtsultrapc.zip from device manager.
> 
> ...



Next use fxconfigurator from apodriver and load 11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini to realtek device.   
What does this step do?!

[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4311095，成员：194920”]
大家好！
这是我的实际音频驱动程序配置中的屏幕，其中包括完整的Dolby＆DTS。
-杜比音频
-杜比数字+
-杜比逻辑II
-杜比家庭影院v4
-杜比数字直播
-杜比全景声/访问
-dts声音不受限制
-dts超
-dts连接
-dts Ultrapc II
-dts交互式
-blaster 720台式机和UWP
View attachment 162366View attachment 162367View attachment 162368View attachment 162369View attachment 162370View attachment 162371View attachment 162372View attachment 162373View attachment 162374View attachment 162375View attachment 162376View attachment 162377View attachment 162378View attachment 162379

下载我的驱动程序的链接在这里：
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/folder/qKwH3ToD#ij_FuVnDNC1Pl13DyPEf-g [/ URL]
巴西Alan Finotty团队的收获！！！
spdif的最大音量为114db！：0）
Realtek驱动程序必须从设备管理器安装！
完整签名的WHQL。
[/引用]







H4cziLLa said:


> First install realtekdriver_2019_03.exe after reboot install driver from device manager. Next use fxconfigurator from apodriver and load 11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini to realtek device. Thats all.
> 
> If windows find ipdate for realtek drivers manually install drivers 8967_modded_WHQL_dtsultrapc.zip from device manager.
> 
> ...


Next use fxconfigurator from apodriver and load 11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini to realtek device. 
After I executed the previous step according to your tutorial, I found Realtek Audio's 7.1 and 5.1 invalid. What do I need  to do be as complete as you!



H4cziLLa said:


> First install realtekdriver_2019_03.exe after reboot install driver from device manager. Next use fxconfigurator from apodriver and load 11-05rtlk3xdolby.ini to realtek device. Thats all.
> 
> If windows find ipdate for realtek drivers manually install drivers 8967_modded_WHQL_dtsultrapc.zip from device manager.
> 
> ...


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 4, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> There is in the same folder other patch for add mode. Filename is: ddldtsfix zip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New version of old drivers with all enhancers and uwp apps:
-realtek hd audio manager blue rog with 5.1 virtual speaker & 7.1 dolby pro logic II mode,
-dolby audio,
-dolby digital home theatre 4,
-dolby atmos for gaming,
-dts neo & surround Sensation speaker -realtek
-dts X Ultra with added spatial mode support!!!
-blaster x720 (sound blaster connect uwp & desktop connect 2)
- sonic studio III desktop app. 
-download links coming soon...
-Here are the screens... 

Where is this blue audio manager file you are takling about downloaded and what is its name?


----------



## PacoOfficial (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi all

1.)
I have Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround

Please tell me what these drivers are doing?
Improve sound? )

2.)
I also have one problem, maybe you know how to solve it

After restarting Windows, the Speaker Configuration changes, it switches to "Headphones",
although I chose 2.1 Speakers before ..
do you know how to fix this? So that after a reboot, my settings are saved.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 10, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> View attachment 171052View attachment 171053View attachment 171054


This works, but it makes the space sound of the window unusable. How to solve this problem? Because I have Dolby Atmos for Headphones.


----------



## lidua (Oct 12, 2020)

only my front speakers are working but with fake surround


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 15, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4311095，成员：194920”]
大家好！
以下是我的实际音频驱动程序配置中的屏幕，其中包括完整的Dolby＆DTS。
-杜比音频
-杜比数字+
-杜比逻辑II
-杜比家庭影院v4
-杜比数字直播
-杜比全景声/访问
-dts声音未绑定
-dts超
-dts连接
-dts Ultrapc II
-dts交互式
-blaster 720台式机和UWP
View attachment 162366View attachment 162367View attachment 162368View attachment 162369View attachment 162370View attachment 162371View attachment 162372View attachment 162373View attachment 162374View attachment 162375View attachment 162376View attachment 162377View attachment 162378View attachment 162379

下载我的驱动程序的链接在这里：
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/folder/qKwH3ToD#ij_FuVnDNC1Pl13DyPEf-g [/ URL]
巴西Alan Finotty团队的收获！！！
spdif的最大音量为114db！：0）
Realtek驱动程序必须从设备管理器安装！
完全签名的WHQL。
[/引用]

HDAUDIO \ FUNC_01＆VEN_10EC＆DEV_0298＆SUBSYS_102807BE＆REV_1001 \ 4＆1E3FD26D＆1＆0001

HDAUDIO \ FUNC_01＆VEN_10EC＆DEV_0298＆SUBSYS_102807BE


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 16, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...



Was very little response? Why I upgrade from 8633 to 8967.1 after Dolby sound, SB sound, etc. All invalid , audio attributes are not the same as yours!?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Oct 17, 2020)

Here is my folder of old Alan Finotty drivers:





						Files of Tyskey: Alan Finotty drivers mods folder
					

Tyskey Files




					uploadrar.com
				




Realtek_driver_2019_03.exe with DTSXUltra:





						Download
					

Download File




					uploadrar.com
				




RealtekDriver_2019_02.exe with DTS Turtle sound:





						Download
					

Download File




					uploadrar.com


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 18, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Here is my folder of old Alan Finotty drivers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Realtek_driver_2019_03.exe with DTSXUltra
RealtekDriver_2019_02.exe with DTS Turtle sound: 
This was in your previous document.Why yi it different from the present one?


----------



## DustRaider8 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello, I'm new here and very confused. I have Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro and I'm using a headset on it. All I need is acoustic echo cancellation because my sound can be heard on the mic even if I mute the mic from the headset. Can these drivers give me acoustic echo cancellation and what do I need to install? I'm really desperate, please help. Thank you.


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 23, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> I think I know how solve Your problem. In my folder find sonicsuite installers and extract.there are 3 installs sonicstudio, radar and asus fine tunning tool. At first You must install fine tunning tool as admin and second sonicstudio. I checked it works.
> 
> I added full device supported mode realtek controller DTSXUltra Pc II and new spatial mode Dts:X Ultra View attachment 162970View attachment 162971


How did you do that,my sound card is ALC298?



H4cziLLa said:


> I think I know how solve Your problem. In my folder find sonicsuite installers and extract.there are 3 installs sonicstudio, radar and asus fine tunning tool. At first You must install fine tunning tool as admin and second sonicstudio. I checked it works.
> 
> I added full device supported mode realtek controller DTSXUltra Pc II and new spatial mode Dts:X Ultra View attachment 162970View attachment 162971


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 25, 2020)

The ultra-low speaker did not produce sound during the test.







H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...




The ultra-low speaker did not produce sound during the test.





H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...







1、The ultra-low speaker did not produce sound during the test.
2、In 7.1 channel,DTS link, no sound in movie mode!


----------



## H4cziLLa (Oct 26, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> The ultra-low speaker did not produce sound during the test.
> 
> View attachment 173257
> 
> ...


install klite mega codeck pack 15.80 it should resolve no sound problem


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 27, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> install klite mega codeck pack 15.80 it should resolve no sound problem



Problem solved, thank you! The remaining problem is that the updated drive will disable Dolby Atmos for  Gaming , Dolby Home Theater v4! How do you solve this?


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 30, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4311095，成员：194920”]
大家好！
以下是我的实际音频驱动程序配置中的屏幕，其中包括完整的Dolby＆DTS。
-杜比音频
-杜比数字+
-杜比逻辑II
-杜比家庭影院v4
-杜比数字直播
-杜比全景声/访问
-dts声音未绑定
-dts超
-dts连接
-dts Ultrapc II
-dts交互式
-blaster 720台式机和UWP
[ATTACH =完整] 162366 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162367 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162368 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162369 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162370 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162371 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162372 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162373 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162374 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162375 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 162376 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 162377 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 162378 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 162379 [/ ATTACH]

下载我的驱动程序的链接在这里：
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/folder/qKwH3ToD#ij_FuVnDNC1Pl13DyPEf-g [/ URL]
巴西Alan Finotty团队的收获！！！
spdif的最大音量为114db！：0）
Realtek驱动程序必须从设备管理器安装！
完整签名的WHQL。
[/引用]






[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4311095，成员：194920”]
大家好！
以下是我的实际音频驱动程序配置中的屏幕，其中包括完整的Dolby＆DTS。
-杜比音频
-杜比数字+
-杜比逻辑II
-杜比家庭影院v4
-杜比数字直播
-杜比全景声/访问
-dts声音未绑定
-dts超
-dts连接
-dts Ultrapc II
-dts共有
-blaster 720台式机和UWP
[ATTACH =完整] 162366 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162367 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162368 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162369 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162370 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162371 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162372 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162373 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162374 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH =完整] 162375 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 162376 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 162377 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 162378 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 162379 [/ ATTACH]

下载我的驱动程序的链接在这里：
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/folder/qKwH3ToD#ij_FuVnDNC1Pl13DyPEf-g [/ URL]
巴西Alan Finotty团队的收获！！！
spdif的最大音量为114db！：0）
Realtek驱动程序必须从设备管理器安装！
完整签名的WHQL。
[/引用]
[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4311095，成员：194920”]
大家好！
以下是我的实际音频驱动程序配置中的屏幕，其中包括完整的Dolby＆DTS。
-杜比音频
-杜比数字+
-杜比逻辑II
-杜比家庭影院v4
-杜比数字直播
-杜比全景声/访问
-dts声音未绑定
-dts超
-dts连接
-dts Ultrapc II
-dts交互式
-blaster 720台式机和UWP
View attachment 162366View attachment 162367View attachment 162368View attachment 162369View attachment 162370View attachment 162371View attachment 162372View attachment 162373View attachment 162374View attachment 162375View attachment 162376View attachment 162377View attachment 162378View attachment 162379

下载我的驱动程序的链接在这里：
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/folder/qKwH3ToD#ij_FuVnDNC1Pl13DyPEf-g [/ URL]
巴西Alan Finotty团队的收获！！！
spdif的最大音量为114db！：0）
Realtek驱动程序必须从设备管理器安装！
完整签名的WHQL。
[/引用]


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## BillTaozi (Nov 2, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ H4cziLLa，帖子：4311095，成员：194920”]
大家好！
以下是我的实际音频驱动程序配置中的屏幕，其中包括完整的Dolby＆DTS。
-杜比音频
-杜比数字+
-杜比逻辑II
-杜比家庭影院v4
-杜比数字直播
-杜比全景声/访问
-dts声音不受限制
-dts超
-dts连接
-dts Ultrapc II
-dts交互式
-blaster 720台式机和UWP
View attachment 162366View attachment 162367View attachment 162368View attachment 162369View attachment 162370View attachment 162371View attachment 162372View attachment 162373View attachment 162374View attachment 162375View attachment 162376View attachment 162377View attachment 162378View attachment 162379

下载我的驱动程序的链接在这里：
[URL unfurl =“ true”] https://mega.nz/folder/qKwH3ToD#ij_FuVnDNC1Pl13DyPEf-g [/ URL]
巴西Alan Finotty团队的收获！！！
spdif的最大音量为114db！：0）
Realtek驱动程序必须从设备管理器安装！
完全签名的WHQL。
[/引用]


----------



## BillTaozi (Nov 5, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


----------



## feitan (Nov 8, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


how to install it ,  I'm still a beginner ,help me


----------



## Zhyte (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi, I had a hard time installing the package which provides a surprisingly good sound but the center and sub don't work at all .. could you help? (Ui: microphone input not switched)


----------



## vivandi (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello how to install this Audio mod 
Need a tutorial please


----------



## Barleyman (Dec 3, 2020)

If I understand correctly, this thread is for Creative X-fi 5.1 users only? That thing already does DDL encoding and makes windows think there is 5.1 speaker setup present but you're adding bunch of functionality to it such as DTS encoding. But none of this stuff is useful for generic motherboard realtek codecs?

What I've managed to do with Alan Finotty's pack is DTS connect output but surround speakers go to front speakers instead with 9050.1 version. Do you have a fix for that issue? I saw it mentioned in the thread.

OK, so the fix is to use last not-broken version, 8996. That one, however, does not allow you to use DTS connect. Was there a tweak to enable DTS instead of DDL?


----------



## Barleyman (Dec 4, 2020)

I made a guide on how to get DTS live working on on-board realtek chip with optical output:








						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

I think my system has been unable to unstill dolby which is why I cannot insall it. KGA doesn't seem to fix it.  I'm closer to fixing it now.. found some useful stuff here...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The one thing I can't hack is to make windows/games think there is a 5.1 speaker system connected. It *does* work if a game lets you set "surround" or "5.1" audio explicitly but if the game checks it automatically it may think it's stereo. This is not something you X-fi guys have to worry about since the creative driver presents surround speaker set to windows but it's a problem for integrated audio. 

Googling, it appears that there was a straightforward way to configure this in registry for Windows XP but they changed how it works Vista onwards and it's much more complicated now. There's whole a mess of registry keys in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render but they're not human readable. 

From HTPC guys you can see the preferred solution for software to switch between surround/stereo is to use registry snapshot tool to record that registry location, change speaker setup and capture it again. From that you can figure out what to change for your particular setup but e.g. the audio device by itself has GUID identification, like this: {177c20fb-8c44-47ff-875f-a3b4867d06cc} , anyone would know this contains Xonar U3 USB audio card settings, right? So there's no easy way to create a tool for this.


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 4, 2020)

Barleyman said:


> The one thing I can't hack is to make windows/games think there is a 5.1 speaker system connected. It *does* work if a game lets you set "surround" or "5.1" audio explicitly but if the game checks it automatically it may think it's stereo. This is not something you X-fi guys have to worry about since the creative driver presents surround speaker set to windows but it's a problem for integrated audio.
> 
> From HTPC guys you can see the preferred solution for software to switch between surround/stereo is to use registry snapshot tool to record that registry location, change speaker setup and capture it again. From that you can figure out what to change for your particular setup but e.g. the audio device by itself has GUID identification, like this: {177c20fb-8c44-47ff-875f-a3b4867d06cc} , anyone would know this contains Xonar U3 USB audio card settings, right? So there's no easy way to create a tool for this.


I have a soundblaster omni, with DDL.
Creative devices on the SPDIF endpoint also is set as stereo, unless loopback feature is used (feature is called "allow the audio to be also heard from SPDIF out"); but in these cases games usually see the analog 5.1 out. SPDIF still appear as stereo.

Use FX Configurator, included in APO Driver, it can open any endpoint you need from name. E.g. if you have a Xonar U3, FX Configurator will allow you to select it directly from its dropdown menu and then you can choose to open the properties/fxproperties registry page for each device.
Also you can apply a specific enhancement to apply on the endpoint.

But if you have issues in games, try this, this is a solution to those who need that emulation feature in games which are misbehaving on integrated audio. I made that post.








						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

Does anyone knows if the new version is working correctly with pcm 5.1 audio and dts?  I have the same question. Does anyone know for sure if the issue is fixed?




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Barleyman (Dec 5, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> I have a soundblaster omni, with DDL.
> Creative devices on the SPDIF endpoint also is set as stereo, unless loopback feature is used (feature is called "allow the audio to be also heard from SPDIF out"); but in these cases games usually see the analog 5.1 out. SPDIF still appear as stereo.
> 
> Use FX Configurator, included in APO Driver, it can open any endpoint you need from name. E.g. if you have a Xonar U3, FX Configurator will allow you to select it directly from its dropdown menu and then you can choose to open the properties/fxproperties registry page for each device.
> ...



I did in fact note your message, but your epilogue turned me away. "you may experience up to 0.5 second latency". Half a second is a *lot*, for lipsync that's an absolute disaster and it's not just an audiophile thing, your average person will feel this is somehow all wrong because his mouth is flapping but it doesn't match what I'm hearing. Dubbed movies, anyone? Or maybe I'm just naturally lip reading but still, it feels really wrong. 

Anyways, games seeing analog outputs seems .. okay to me? The whole point is to trick them to output 5.1 PCM which then gets picked up by DTS connect (or interactive or whatever) and compressed for S/PDIF and your receiver. If you're using HDMI for audio, everything goes out as PCM so you just pick from the speaker icon what format you want, 2.0, 4.0, 5.1, 7.1, whatever. And games will automagically see that "hey, this guy got 5 speakers, let's use them!". Now, not every game will actually output surround audio but as I said in the other thread, it seems that game engines (crytek, unreal engine, unity, whatever) support this by default so game creator assigns audio to an actor in the world and the game engine maps that to windows speaker setup, there's no need for them to figure out any of this multi-channel stuff.

There's probably some way to hack the output speaker count via registry.. and now that you remind me, there's this movie buff av-sync tool which will intercept audio, which I was using back in the day while DVDs and Blu-Rays were still a thing.. Googles.. Yes, AnyDVD .. And the tool is re-clock.. Uh-huh.. No, I don't think that's going to work. it's purpose-built tool for media playback with the goal of getting rid of media player stutters, it won't work right with games I'm afraid.


----------



## BillTaozi (Dec 13, 2020)

ž这个项目是不在有更新了，转别的吧


----------



## emanresu (Dec 21, 2020)

Is this thread still on? Any luck with DTS X Ultra in spatial? Mine was deleted today  MS Security Update...


----------



## d31ma (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi, *H4cziLLa *could you tell me:
Is it possible to create driver with Dolby Atmos and Sound Blaster Connect for REALTEK/ALC1200-VD1? 
Or what should I install from your huge 8GB folder? 
I have MAG Z490 TOMAHAWK and latest available for my motherboard is Realtek HD Universal Driver 6.0.9071.1.


----------



## srialmaster (Jan 9, 2021)

Can someone guide me in the right direction for what driver(s) I should be using with my Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro on Windows 10 Enterprise 20H2? I would like to run Optical to my Z-5500 speakers, but the drivers from Creative Labs are garbage and not working well. I am running this on my Zbook Studio G5.


----------



## Bandi (Jan 24, 2021)

srialmaster said:


> Can someone guide me in the right direction for what driver(s) I should be using with my Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro on Windows 10 Enterprise 20H2? I would like to run Optical to my Z-5500 speakers, but the drivers from Creative Labs are garbage and not working well. I am running this on my Zbook Studio G5.


Hello, i made an account just to answer you and all the guys who still use Soundblaster cards from the golden era with Windows 10.

There is a guy called Daniel Kawakami who mods the old drivers to make them work under new OS versions, and they doing great. Here is the link you need, just download and install the *SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 5.0 *and have fun with your great peace of audio hardware.

Get it here: http://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/2020/08/sb-x-fi-series-support-pack-50.html#more


----------



## lightzout (Jan 31, 2021)

Bandi said:


> Hello, i made an account just to answer you and all the guys who still use Soundblaster cards from the golden era with Windows 10.
> 
> There is a guy called Daniel Kawakami who mods the old drivers to make them work under new OS versions, and they doing great. Here is the link you need, just download and install the *SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 5.0 *and have fun with your great peace of audio hardware.
> 
> Get it here: http://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/2020/08/sb-x-fi-series-support-pack-50.html#more


I am not using the hardware, just the software but since it cant detect my device it wont work. I cant afford a new audio card and frankly the Realtek ALC892 is better than my olde Audigy2 or whatever.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 8, 2021)

So I am looking to find the files to activate DTS Ultra X (feels like dead end), I looked through your download, on the original page you claim to have Ultra X working,
and yet no files in any of your packages. Please explain how you have Ultra X without any Ultra X files in the drivers (not even APO4).

I've seen a few drivers that claim to have Ultra X working, and yet none of them do.


----------



## xDaemon (Feb 12, 2021)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


Hello, which driver i have to use with Spdif to get DTS 5.1 or 7.1 sound and which is better sound I can get with my Mobo and AMP?
My mobo is GA-B75-D3V I already installed SPDIF optical plate cable bracket,
my AMP is Onkyo TX-SR508 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 12, 2021)

xDaemon said:


> Hello, which driver i have to use with Spdif to get DTS 5.1 or 7.1 sound and which is better sound I can get with my Mobo and AMP?
> My mobo is GA-B75-D3V I already installed SPDIF optical plate cable bracket,
> my AMP is Onkyo TX-SR508
> Thanks in advance!


Do not use SPDIF; use HDMI (from graphics card/iGPU). It will better support all formats such as DTS-HD MA.


----------



## xDaemon (Feb 12, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> Do not use SPDIF; use HDMI (from graphics card/iGPU). It will better support all formats such as DTS-HD MA.


I tried with HDMI on my  *Sapphire Radeon RX 580 Nitro+ 8GB *several drivers but can not get it work, it shows only stereo, but with SPDIF i getting 5.1/7.1 just need advice which is better to use for cinema with 5.1/7.1 sound.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2021)

xDaemon said:


> I tried with HDMI on my  *Sapphire Radeon RX 580 Nitro+ 8GB *several drivers but can not get it work, it shows only stereo, but with SPDIF i getting 5.1/7.1 just need advice which is better to use for cinema with 5.1/7.1 sound.


1. Create separate thread to see a solution for this.
2. It is better like this; it wlll automatically switch to bit-stream compressed formats when playing movies (except is you play often aac 5.1 or games, then we will need to get a solution for this problem). On usual usage it will send stereo for most common signals; your receiver can perfectly use its own upscaling solutions to provide 5.1.


----------



## Hiko (Feb 14, 2021)

hello audiomaniacs..! i ve been using Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 with a modded realtek driver version 6.0.1.7714 on my ALC1150 chip for years with great satisfaction... but this modded RT driver is very old now and windows 10 reached 20H2.. i have some dpc and lag spikes issues sometimes but only in these windows 20H1 and 20H2 builds...and i see there are other softwares DTS, Dolby and their subprefixes but somehow i couldnt get the same sound quality while i was trying these options on my setup 1 year before.. yes all worked on my system but i chose sb x-fi mb5 only.. is there any new modded RT driver out so i can use it with SB X-Fi MB5 together ? thnx


----------



## Xain (Feb 21, 2021)

Hiko said:


> hello audiomaniacs..! i ve been using Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 with a modded realtek driver version 6.0.1.7714 on my ALC1150 chip for years with great satisfaction... but this modded RT driver is very old now and windows 10 reached 20H2.. i have some dpc and lag spikes issues sometimes but only in these windows 20H1 and 20H2 builds...and i see there are other softwares DTS, Dolby and their subprefixes but somehow i couldnt get the same sound quality while i was trying these options on my setup 1 year before.. yes all worked on my system but i chose sb x-fi mb5 only.. is there any new modded RT driver out so i can use it with SB X-Fi MB5 together ? thnx



Hello, did you find a work around for the X-Fi MB5? I had to make a fresh install and now I have no sound...


----------



## root7hk (Feb 24, 2021)

hello H4cziLLa I'm new to this world look at you have Dolby Access I want to install it
my sound card is a realtek high definition audio
I am only interested in installing Dolby Access
I hope you can help me friend


----------



## Fumble (Mar 6, 2021)

Hi folks, new member here with a problem. I'm desperately in need of some guidance please as this is driving me absolutely crazy. I Hope I'm posting in the right place.
I have a Creative PCI-E X-fi SB0880 titanium 7.1 in my 64-bit Win 10 PC but cannot for the life of me get 5.1 audio to my amp over optical.
I was previously using the onboard audio from the Asus Strix Z270E Gaming mobo using this workaround...








... and it did work but would get frequent audio drops every 15-20 seconds or so. That's why a friend recommended getting an old-ish sound card rather than use onboard audio.
I thought the SB0880 would be able to do this with the Dolby Digital Live Pack from here...





						Creative Worldwide Support >
					

Welcome to Creative Worldwide Support. Get technical help for your Creative products through Knowledgebase Solutions, firmware updates, driver downloads and more.



					support.creative.com
				



... but it seems to make no difference whatsoever after installation. The only options in Windows sound control panel/SPDIF Out/Advanced is for 2-channel audio.
My amp (Yamaha HTR-3063) doesn't have the necessary inputs for analogue PC cables, and if I use audio over HDMI from the mobo to the amp then Windows often treats my amp as a second display which causes all sorts of mayhem.
Is anyone able to help please? I'm a PC neanderthal I'm afraid so a really simple guide with everything spelled out in words of one syllable would be really appreciated. It seems from this thread that what I want to do is possible, but I'm really struggling to understand the steps involved.
Many thanks in hope and anticipation!


----------



## Mahel (Mar 24, 2021)

H4cziLLa said:


> Link to patchers ddl/dts for creative console
> Patcher 1
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,

I have a USB Creative X-FI 5.1 sound card.
I have tried those patches and I can not get the Encoder tab appear in Creative Control Panel or DTS in Volume Panel.
Can you please tell me what do I have to do to get those appear there?
Do I have to apply any mods to realtek drivers? Are they connected in any way with Creative panels?
Do I need a specific version of Windows? Does it only work on Windows 10?
I managed to get Dolby tab in the properties of the audio device usign APO, but I can not get the Encoder tab in Creative Control Panel.

Thank you!


----------



## kqlandia (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello, *@H4cziLLa in first place, sorry for my english. I need to understand something. I follow all instructions, and i can get all the basic UWP features on my Realtek ALC887 (msi g43plus). I have a Sony 5.1 str685 reciver, so the question Is: can i get real 5.1 sound with this features, from only the green out Jack, wired with a cord miniplug 3,5 to the Sony reciver RCA Jack (white and red in)? 
Otherwise, the only way to get "5.1" Is with prologic, but Is dosent real 5.1

Thx, i be waiting your answer.
PD: i have to a x-fi 5.1 surround pro*

Hi everyone, my question is, wich Is the use of the Realtek audio tweek? That app, can helpme for real 5.1 sound. I set in the customize tab with the ich6 values: 8086 2668 1043 8546 1043 8546. But the surround speakers not sound at least the prologic function is active. But Is not my idea.
I wanna real 5.1 from my analog (Green Jack) alc887 realtek. My reciver (Sony str685 5.1) someone can tell me, what i do wrong. Thx all

Hi everyone, my question is, wich Is the use of the Realtek audio tweek? That app, can helpme for real 5.1 sound. I set in the customize tab with the ich6 values: 8086 2668 1043 8546 1043 8546. But the surround speakers not sound at least the prologic function is active. But Is not my idea.
I wanna real 5.1 from my analog (Green Jack) alc887 realtek. My reciver (Sony str685 5.1) someone can tell me, what i do wrong. Thx all


----------



## Ferather (Mar 28, 2021)

As far as I know you cant do 5.1 over 1x 3.5mm pin without a matrix. So you are stuck with Pro Logic. What other connectors do you have?


----------



## Ralfi (Mar 28, 2021)

Has anyone with Realtek ALC1220-VB codec got any of these to work? Which one's meant for this codec??


----------



## kqlandia (Mar 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> As far as I know you cant do 5.1 over 1x 3.5mm pin without a matrix. So you are stuck with Pro Logic. What other connectors do you have?


Thx for your reply ferather, i broke my head with all this about 1 week ago, i have a Sony amplifier 5.1. the device have 3 Jack rca in, (CD, TV, DVD), and one spdif, my realtek dosent have a spdif out. But i count with a x-fi 5.1 surround pro. In conclusion what can i do with the realtek enhancers? I think can i use only for wired headphones, or for the analog home audio receiver imput pcm (CD, TV, DVD). I dont understand what Is the propose or use of the Realtek audio tweek app. Thank you for all members of the thread. By the way, can t install dtsx ultra


----------



## Ferather (Mar 28, 2021)

@Ralfi

I will be working on 12XX series soon (tm) to support one of my driver users, hopefully it will support you too.

----

@kqlandia

"In conclusion what can I do with the Realtek enhancers? I think can I use only for wired headphones, or for the analogue home audio receiver input pcm (CD, TV, DVD)."
Yes it sounds like you will need to use the 2x RCA in via an adapter, like this cheapo, but this its still 1x 3.5mm and stereo only, or matrix such as pro logic.

"By the way, can t install dtsx ultra"
Do you mean you cant use my driver?


----------



## Ralfi (Mar 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I will be working on 12XX series soon (tm) to support one of my driver users, hopefully it will support you too.


Oh thank you for this!


----------



## Ferather (Mar 28, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9126.4 (Signed) - Make a restore point, you may need to try different versions of the compiled drivers, or it may not work at all.

Added support for 12XX series (ALT2 driver), I also added an alternative extension driver, try the main one first.

Main Thread: DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X] | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## Ralfi (Mar 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Added support for 12XX series (ALT2 driver)


Wait, where is this “ALT2” driver?? Can’t see it on the attachment list you linked you.

& is it ok to use with Gigabyte motherboards?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 28, 2021)

Go to the main thread the links and guide is there. I am using it on a Gigabyte at the moment but ALC889, interestingly I can install and use all 3 drivers.


----------



## Ralfi (Mar 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Go to the main thread the links and guide is there. I am using it on a Gigabyte at the moment but ALC889, interestingly I can install and use all 3 drivers.


Sorry, I’m not familiar with your driver list. Which file name am I looking for? (I thought it had “ALT2” in the file name).

Gotto go now, but I’ll hopefully try it our tomorrow.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 28, 2021)

When you download and uzip the package just double click 'Install', you will be asked what drivers to use. The drivers and files are not hidden behind an installer.


----------



## kqlandia (Mar 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Ralfi
> 
> I will be working on 12XX series soon (tm) to support one of my driver users, hopefully it will support you too.
> 
> ...


Ferather: respect dts:x ultra, i try the steps of, device mánager 1st the step import certificate 2nd device mánager 3rd, the app. In device mánager the driver Is ok, it says "dts:x support" or something like that, but the app dont work, the "oval" Is disabled, and the spatial option in the UWP realtek propiertes dont appears. What im doing wrong?.

My motherboard Is a msi 970g43plus
PD: i try install the app dts:x 1.0.5.0 and give me error


----------



## Ferather (Mar 29, 2021)

Did you install the extension? RTEXT or RTEXT2, hmmm odd. Cant you post me screenshots in my thread?


----------



## kqlandia (Mar 29, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Did you install the extension? RTEXT or RTEXT2, hmmm odd. Cant you post me screenshots in my thread?


no, i didn t anything. I give up with dtx ultra enhancer, but i have a more one question, the equaliser APO should be help me for give me 5.1 trough a kind of special settings?, or i be stuck with Pro logic in my case?.
Remember: only i have analogs outputs un my realtek, and only can i use the green jack out.

anyway thx for all the patience, im glad for your helps.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 29, 2021)

Stuck with pro logic, sorry


----------



## kqlandia (Mar 29, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Stuck with pro logic, sorry


How better is the enhancer dts:x?.
Im my case i have a sound blaster x-fi 5.1 surround pro. And i could get dts with the dts connect pack. Is whort to bought the dts unbound, or Dolby access? For enhance the x-fi? or nothing will be happens with my old Sony str-685 and the x-fi? (only have Dolby digital and dts interactive in both devices). Thx

PD: Can use Dolby access le dts unbound with a bluetooth headphone?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 29, 2021)

DTS and Dolby in that respect is all for SPDIF-HDMI. If you have stereo only DTS:X wont give you multichannel like pro logic, it will give you spatial, but thats front speakers + virtual rear.


----------



## kqlandia (Mar 29, 2021)

Perfect, so, the Dolby access dont useful, for my actual setting x-fi s/pdif.
But if i bought the enhancers in mstore can i use the features pack for mí bluetooth headphones?


Ferather said:


> DTS and Dolby in that respect is all for SPDIF-HDMI. If you have stereo only DTS:X wont give you multichannel like pro logic, it will give you spatial, but thats front speakers + virtual rear.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 29, 2021)

"But if I bought the enhancers in mstore can I use the features pack for mí bluetooth headphones?" -- Yes, as far I know: Does Dolby Atmos Work With Bluetooth Headphones?
Did you try the Ultra on your Creative or your Realtek? Dont worry either way since it wont help unless you use headphones, and you have Dolby.


----------



## kqlandia (Mar 29, 2021)

Ferather said:


> "Pero si compré los potenciadores en mstore, ¿puedo usar el paquete de funciones para mis auriculares bluetooth?" - Sí, hasta donde yo sé: ¿Dolby Atmos funciona con auriculares Bluetooth?
> ¿Probaste Ultra en tu Creative o en tu Realtek? No se preocupe de ninguna manera, ya que no ayudará a menos que use auriculares y tenga Dolby.


Ok i understand. In all previous messages i send you i refer always to dts:x ultra. My reciver only Is capable for DDL/Dts interactive, and my headphone is a S.candy hesh 3. The dts:x ultra will can add some fx?. I try to do with Fx configurator chose the hesh 3 as renderer, and aply some effects, but nothing chance


----------



## Ferather (Mar 29, 2021)

Is that with a Realtek audio device? The driver only runs on a Realtek, if your trying it on the Creative, it must first be active on the Realtek. A Little confusing.


----------



## kqlandia (Mar 29, 2021)

Ferather said:


> ¿Eso es con un dispositivo de audio Realtek? El controlador solo se ejecuta en Realtek, si lo está probando en Creative, primero debe estar activo en Realtek. Un poco confuso.


Ok ok, i know, the enhancers Is to be usted in realtek device, but some effects, can be add to my x-fi speakers option from audio control panel?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 29, 2021)

Yes, but it would require good knowledge of audio APO's, drivers and required information. If we are talking about software (application) that you download, then sure that should work.
Here are two totally random applications I found on Google, these kind of apps should work on any device, as they interface with Windows and the audio driver.

Audio Enhancer Software. Amplify, EQ and Effects to PC or Mac Audio. (nchsoftware.com)
Boost the Sound Quality on Your PC - FxSound

Take a look around by searching on Google for "Audio Enhancer Windows 10", or similar.

5 best audio enhancers for Windows 10 [2021 Guide] (windowsreport.com)


----------



## kqlandia (Mar 29, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes, but it would require good knowledge of audio APO's, drivers and required information. If we are talking about software (application) that you download, then sure that should work.
> Here are two totally random applications I found on Google, these kind of apps should work on any device, as they interface with Windows and the audio driver.
> 
> Audio Enhancer Software. Amplify, EQ and Effects to PC or Mac Audio. (nchsoftware.com)
> ...


Thank you

Ferather:
I load de dolby.ini in the fx configurator. His give me some features but only Dolby audio make a change when i turn on or off with the realtek as default device. On the other hand i see in the screenshots of h4czilla to, set x-fi speaker as default, and the realtek as comunication device, i try this, but the x-fi have no audio if i setting as comunication device.
how can i give to my x-fi the sound blaster connect features, can you guide me with a lot steps or something like that?
Sound blaster connect its only matters for me i hope can i enable this function in my x-fi


----------



## Ferather (Mar 30, 2021)

Unfortunately I sold My X-Fi, and are unable to write drivers for it, I was thinking earlier it might be possible to DTS:X system to it.

This time I cannot help you


----------



## Ralfi (Mar 30, 2021)

Ferather said:


> When you download and uzip the package just double click 'Install', you will be asked what drivers to use. The drivers and files are not hidden behind an installer.


I installed them & this is what I get now...



I don't see the multi-channel option anywhere. The 5.1 works as it did with original Gigabyte drivers - 5.1 works when either DTS/DD is enabled on the Amplifier, but when the test stops, it reverts back to Pro Logic II, so stereo sources are mixed into the rears which isn't good.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 30, 2021)

That's not my driver, its says Realtek(R). Follow the full guide to uninstall all drivers and start again 



----

Guessing by the like that went well, if not you may need to try some of the ALT drivers, which hopefully by now you know what I mean.
It comes with DTS custom (APO3) and also DTS APO1 with Interactive and Connect, read through the posts for more info.

You may not be able to absorb all of the information given all at once, so either use the posts for reference later, or ask.


----------



## kqlandia (Mar 30, 2021)

Ferather: how could i get dts:x in my x-fi? Some idea?, i know you sold yours, but maybe you have a better idea than me


----------



## Ralfi (Mar 30, 2021)

Ferather said:


> That's not my driver, its says Realtek(R). Follow the full guide to uninstall all drivers and start again
> 
> View attachment 194486
> 
> ...


Oh I just appreciated your response.

I’m yet to try again as I can’t focus on it 100%, but intend to soon. Let you know how I go...


----------



## Ferather (Mar 30, 2021)

@kqlandia

Trial and error, but you will need to understand the code used in .inf files. That being said you do have a Realtek onboard card?
If you do, install My DTS DCH driver, and follow the guide for HDMI, but do it to your creative.

@Ralfi

Take your time, no problem.


----------



## kqlandia (Mar 31, 2021)

Ferather: I have a realtek alc887 onboard Card in my g43plus, if i Will chose an uwp with Fx configurator, for my default speaker x-fi render, this Is not enough for add the sound blaster connect feature? (to my x-fi).

Can i do some simply like set the apo as sound blaster connect speakers/micrphone and the end point x-fi and woila!! sound blaster connect 2 in speaker x-fi default?.
Thats not happen right now with the simply fact i desctipt above why?


----------



## s_simov (Apr 1, 2021)

is this working with win7?
I have a problem with  setting up my surround too.  I have Asus H170 Pro gaming, and i'm using  optical cable to connect to the receiver. I get only stereo, with no surround options. The test in sound properties show all 5 channels work fine with DTS and DD m yet no 5.1 option anywhere. I see this mods are for win 10 ? Amy help of what i can do will be most helpful


----------



## Ferather (Apr 1, 2021)

@kqlandia​No, you will also the the APO .dll files and data in the X-Fi's main driver, at this point you wouldn't need FX config.
If you can use my DTS:X driver with your device, you CAN then use FX to add Ultra to X-Fi.

I would message @Alan Finotty to see if he can write you an extension for Blaster Connect, I do not have or use it.


----------



## kqlandia (Apr 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I find something, i try set the HDMI TV end point, and have success with the sound blaster connect, and figure ir something, the sound source of TV Is always pcm at least you have play some movie in Netflix, the TV support DDL, so in DDL the effects of sound blaster connect, dosent work, this must be because the DDL funcion cover the pcm mode, so this make me think the next conclusion, every config i will, with all settings of the thread, the ends Is the same pcm. I not try yet in games, but if the game Is pcm, i could get the sound blaster connect fx, but if the TV encode DDL i have no chance with any enhancer. The settings of all this thread, Is for analog systems or wired headphones, (its my point of view), at least in my case, i coudnt find the way to send 5.1 with my analog outputs from my realtek, my reciver have only a spdif in, and 3 stereo aux, Is impossible for me get real 5.1 without spdif, tank you for all y wanna share with the thread my case maybe helps someone.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 2, 2021)

You made a quote bug as a response, xD.

The 3x stereo is that for 5.1? It should be so you want 3x 3.5mm cables, and set system to speakers, and config the speakers to 5.1.


----------



## kqlandia (Apr 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You made a quote bug as a response, xD.
> 
> The 3x stereo is that for 5.1? It should be so you want 3x 3.5mm cables, and set system to speakers, and config the speakers to 5.1.


Jejeje, no the x3 stereo, is a rca Jack in (red and white left&right), no way to send 5.1, i guess stuck in pro logic like you say in others reply, or with the new way for me trough the tv HDMI/spdif to spdif reciver in PD: the reciver have a coaxial SAT in, but my realtek dosent have one


----------



## Ferather (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## kqlandia (Apr 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


>


Im encaged no?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes sorry, you can only do matrix down 1 stereo cable, so Pro logic, no other solutions, end.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 3, 2021)

Does anyone have DTS Sound Unbound 1.3.3 APPX - or any version from 2018 / 2019?

I've searched for it all over the web, @alanfox2000 had a MEGA.nz link that's down :/

Bless


----------



## Ferather (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks to the community it looks like my latest release should be bug free. The next release will hopefully contain an additional file, currently under test.









						DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
					

Features: DTS:X Ultra (APO4), DTS Headphones:X v2 (Sound Unbound), DTS Interactive:X (APO4).  Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx  ----  To install-update the drivers, open 'Device...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Now with virtual sides (7.1) for DTS Interactive.

----


 

Click to zoom. With E-APO, stereo is umpixed to DTS:X'Y. Three posts to read:









						DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
					

"After that in second question (install extension) now it gives me the BSOD :(" Is this the main extension or alt?"  It´s the alt extension, also i tried again now in the second question with the main, resulting it installed correctly without BSDO, but as i mentioned earlier, in my case even...




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
					

"After that in second question (install extension) now it gives me the BSOD :(" Is this the main extension or alt?"  It´s the alt extension, also i tried again now in the second question with the main, resulting it installed correctly without BSDO, but as i mentioned earlier, in my case even...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




----









						DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
					

Hello! This drivers not work for me - new bsod with colour bars - when install this drivers




					www.techpowerup.com
				






----


----------



## -Virtue- (May 20, 2021)

Hi, I recently bought a Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio and I was wondering if I could get 5.1 over SPDIF. If so, I saw the MEGA folder, but im unsure of the process to get it to work, if at all.

If someone could guide me on how to unlock the 5.1 over SPDIF permanently that would be great, I KNOW it works because I can get them to play the tests in the encoded formats section.

Thanks


----------



## Ralfi (May 20, 2021)

-Virtue- said:


> Hi, I recently bought a Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio and I was wondering if I could get 5.1 over SPDIF. If so, I saw the MEGA folder, but im unsure of the process to get it to work, if at all.
> 
> If someone could guide me on how to unlock the 5.1 over SPDIF permanently that would be great, I KNOW it works because I can get them to play the tests in the encoded formats section.
> 
> ...


Ferather is the expert here & warns that my method may not support some cards, but you could try it if other options don't work for you...









						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive)
					

Is that creative?




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I've had to reinstall them many times lately as my Motherboard keeps auto-updating Windows & over-writing them, but they work every time I reinstall them. (I've placed a shortcut to the .exe file on my desktop to make reinstalling them easier). Good luck.


----------



## itachimendes (May 20, 2021)

Ralfi said:


> Ferather is the expert here & warns that my method may not support some cards, but you could try it if other options don't work for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just turn off Driver auto update from *Trashwindows Update*
u can do it easy using DDU


----------



## -Virtue- (May 20, 2021)

Ralfi said:


> Ferather is the expert here & warns that my method may not support some cards, but you could try it if other options don't work for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, thats for Realtek not a soundblaster though? i dont see how that would work as the creative drivers wont be looking for the DTS/dolby stuff?


----------



## Ralfi (May 20, 2021)

-Virtue- said:


> hmm, thats for Realtek not a soundblaster though? i dont see how that would work as the creative drivers wont be looking for the DTS/dolby stuff?


Ahh yes. My apologies.
Although, if you have no luck with your Soundblaster card & have a Realtek chip with optical out on your motherboard, then it’s an option.

Carry on.


----------



## -Virtue- (May 20, 2021)

Ralfi said:


> Ahh yes. My apologies.
> Although, if you have no luck with your Soundblaster card & have a Realtek chip with optical out on your motherboard, then it’s an option.
> 
> Carry on.


sadly not, it was the whole reason i bought the card!


----------



## -Virtue- (May 24, 2021)

sorry to bump this, but what are the correct proceedures to get what I need from the first page? the OP never provided instructions on how to get 5.1 over SPDIF working, just a huge MEGA folder, i dont know where to start, if its at all possible.


----------



## Ferather (May 24, 2021)

Not sure if this will work on a Creative card, it should, but have not tested it. Read the provided Readme.txt for instructions, and the video below.









						DTS Interactive
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				











						DTS Interactive
					

Watch "DTS Interactive" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




I'm replacing a key that is already there, you should be adding one. You might also need to replace the one line entry for end effects.
I can't remember if the Creative driver uses composite or the one line exclusive, if composite is empty use the one line.


----------



## emanresu (Jun 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Not sure if this will work on a Creative card, it should, but have not tested it. Read the provided Readme.txt for instructions, and the video below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boss! Does this work for both UAD and HDA?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes. Thankfully its an end effect, so it will work on UAD and HDA, and also other devices.


----------



## Quakedoom21 (Jun 14, 2021)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


hello all right, is there any way you can upload the files somewhere else? mega really is pretty unlimited for me (sorry about my english)


----------



## ekoa (Jul 14, 2021)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


sorry，i cannot open the link，are there anyother links？


----------



## cotzak (Nov 2, 2021)

wich one can i use for sound blaster audigy 5/rx? and some steps for the installation please


----------



## Metal-Tom (Nov 2, 2021)

cotzak said:


> wich one can i use for sound blaster audigy 5/rx? and some steps for the installation please


Go to Alan Finottys Forum & take the AAF DCH-Driver. It's an Installer


----------



## xDaemon (Dec 8, 2021)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


Well, hello again! Need help for installing drivers for NITRO+ RX 580 8G and Yamaha RX-V677 which drivers have to install first? Mobo is GA-B75-D3V and I am using S/PDIF.


----------



## NW99 (Jan 3, 2022)

I want to download and use dolby home theatre v4 for all outputs of my laptop (headphones+speakers) i tried to run the DolbyHomeTheater.msi but it did not work due to missing "PCEE".

Can someone help me with a guide, I am very new and did not understand how to utilize the drivers.

Edit: I updated the realtek driver with the pcee driver .inf file. It works for my audio jack with headphones, however I am unable to get dolby ht4 working on my speakers. I am using a lenovo legion 7 laptop. Any help with this? - Is it due to the fact Nahimic is still installed on my laptop (even though none of it actually does anything and impacts the audio coming out now)?


----------



## BillTaozi (Jun 21, 2022)

H4cziLLa said:


> 在同一文件夹中还有其他用于添加模式的补丁。文件名是：ddldtsfix zip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I download the new driver file.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 3, 2022)

download link in H4cziLLa's 1st post is no longer working


----------



## BillTaozi (Jul 14, 2022)

H4cziLLa said:


> Now close creative volume panel (icon in taskbar) and download ddldtsfix.zip from my folder,unzip and run as administrator. You must have dts connect pack installed for sound blaster.after reboot you should have dolby digital and dts interactive available in volume panel.View attachment 162534








H4cziLLa said:


> Now close creative volume panel (icon in taskbar) and download ddldtsfix.zip from my folder,unzip and run as administrator. You must have dts connect pack installed for sound blaster.after reboot you should have dolby digital and dts interactive available in volume panel.View attachment 162534


----------



## kqlandia (Jul 20, 2022)

Hi everyone, i have a question, first i installed the 2019_03 Alan drivers, my idea is, combine the Alans‘ features like dts connect nahimic 3 Dolby home theater and digital plus, with dts or dll with my realtek spdif out to my reciever, Is that possible?. Thx


----------



## kqlandia (Jul 26, 2022)

For Tekknen and all other aficionated members

Tekknen have you been able to solve the issue?, i recomend you to install the AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8960.1 from this link: https://luca.samicrusader.me/drivers/realtek-alanfinotty/AAFRealtekMod/ all stuff from this old 2020 thread are now avaiable in the next link: https://luca.samicrusader.me/drivers/realtek+sb-h4czilla/

I hope help someone, this settings was push me in a obsession breaking my head for a long time other thing to considere Is install DDU driver uninstaller and enable the last option. I take a long time to figure out of all this, but i think in my experience if someone have a spdif out in realtek onboard soundcard and want to send toslink signal to a reciever only have to install the AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8960.1 The h4czilla settings propose Is for a analog equipment, not for a digital receiver like Sony Str-k685 (2007) for example.
And all stuff from the realtekdriver_2019_03.exe combined with 05rtlk3xdolby.ini with app driver, applyes only for analogs equipment i means for a 5.1 analog ends, otherwise allways you have 2.0 spdif outs results with this thread settings.

Cheers and i be waiting for any answer or advice. The all most quotes in this post are bad explained, and are directioned for a "experts users" forgetting the end home users wants something better with they have


----------



## emanresu (Aug 18, 2022)

kqlandia said:


> For Tekknen and all other aficionated members
> 
> Tekknen have you been able to solve the issue?, i recomend you to install the AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8960.1 from this link: https://luca.samicrusader.me/drivers/realtek-alanfinotty/AAFRealtekMod/ all stuff from this old 2020 thread are now avaiable in the next link: https://luca.samicrusader.me/drivers/realtek+sb-h4czilla/
> 
> ...



Nice link. So you want what APO driver can do (virus varning!) - with DTS (Connect)?


----------



## Naga (Aug 21, 2022)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


hi fri...plz give me working audio driver download link  
Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS​


----------



## purplenoice (Aug 22, 2022)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included.
> -dolby audio
> -dolby digital plus
> ...


Provide new download link pls.


----------



## Naga (Aug 23, 2022)

purplenoice said:


> Provide new download link pls.


link:https://luca.samicrusader.me/drivers/realtek+sb-h4czilla/drivers/




ekoa said:


> sorry，i cannot open the link，are there anyother links？


Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS​link 1:https://luca.samicrusader.me/drivers/realtek+sb-h4czilla/drivers/
link 2: https://luca.samicrusader.me/drivers/realtek-alanfinotty/AAFRealtekMod/


----------



## DeathThrills (Dec 15, 2022)

Could Anyone Help Me Find Which Driver Is The One Shown In The Pictures?
Like I Really Wanna Try It Out


----------

